# Das tapfere Schneiderlein: Oder auch der endlose Fluch



## Dennis Knoll (27. August 2013)

*Bratpfannenbackfischbivi*

Entfernt ......


----------



## Taxidermist (27. August 2013)

*AW: Das tapfere Schneiderlein: Oder auch der endlose Fluch*



> Vor ungefähr 10 Jahren hatte ich meine aktivste Phase beim angeln und  habe diese schließlich, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, für knapp 10  Jahren aufgegebe*n*.


Das kenne ich und war bei mir zwischen 17 und 27 Jahren auch so!
Dies hat mit den Hormonen zu tun!

Den einzigen Vorschlag zum beenden deiner Schneiderphase, den ich für dich habe:
Nimm die Spinnrute und fische einfache aber dennoch fängige Köder,wie
z.B. Meppsspinner oder Effzett Blinker, da geht eigentlich immer irgend was (Hecht/Barsch) drauf. Die kannst du auch einfach einkurbeln!
Eigentlich idiotensicher, aber wer es schafft sogar am Fopu zu schneidern, könnte es doch schwerer haben!

Jürgen


----------



## Dennis Knoll (27. August 2013)

*AW: Das tapfere Schneiderlein: Oder auch der endlose Fluch*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Das kenne ich und war bei mir zwischen 17 und 27 Jahren auch so!
> Dies hat mit den Hormonen zu tun!


Hehe,
bei mir ist es von 18 bis 28 gewesen, passt ja fast.




Taxidermist schrieb:


> Den einzigen Vorschlag zum beenden deiner Schneiderphase, den ich für dich habe:
> Nimm die Spinnrute und fische einfache aber dennoch fängige Köder,wie
> z.B. Meppsspinner oder Effzett Blinker, da geht eigentlich immer irgend was (Hecht/Barsch) drauf. Die kannst du auch einfach einkurbeln!


Habe ich alles da und wird regelmäßig ausprobiert.
Außerdem habe ich fast immer noch Ruten auf Grund fürs Feedern oder probiere andere Posen und Grundmontagen.


Das Problem ist meist nicht die Technik beim einholen, denn dafür müsste es ja beißen. Die Fischen beißen erst gar nicht. Und das betrifft dann nicht nur mich, sondern auch die Leute, die mit mir zusammen angeln fahren. Währen neben und gegenüber von uns die Leute einen biss nach dem anderen haben, haben wir keine Erfolge. Das trotz selber Montagen, tiefen, Köder und anderem.


Heute Abend möchte ich wieder ans Wasser gehen. Ich habe einen netten Altarm entdeckt den ich nun einmal ausprobiert habe und der sehr Vielversprechend aussieht. Da bin ich direkt an einer Stelle wo das Wasser von einem kleinen Fluss/Bach in den Altarm fließt und wo der Altarm selber relativ ruhig ist, allerdings an dieser Stelle viele Strömungskreise dreht.


----------



## Taxidermist (27. August 2013)

*AW: Das tapfere Schneiderlein: Oder auch der endlose Fluch*



> . Da bin ich direkt an einer Stelle wo das Wasser von einem kleinen  Fluss/Bach in den Altarm fließt und wo der Altarm selber relativ ruhig  ist, allerdings an dieser Stelle viele Strömungskreise dreht.



Na das hört sich doch vielversprechend an!
Alternativ zum Spinnfischen, könntest du dir auch mal eine Stelle über einen längeren Zeitraum anfüttern.
Weizen bei der Genossenschaft (Raiffeisen,Kornhaus)  kaufen, aufkochen
10-12 Std. quellen lassen und dann in regelmäßigen Abständen,etwa alle 2-3 Tage füttern.
Das ist auch totsischer, denn wenn Weißfische im Gewässer sind,dann kannst du sie an einer solchen Stelle auch fangen.
Spätestens nach 2-3 Wochen haben die Fische deine Stelle auf ihrem Fressplan und kommen regelmäßig vorbei.
Würde mich jedenfalls sehr wundern, wenn dass nicht funktioniert!

Jürgen


----------



## Dennis Knoll (27. August 2013)

*AW: Das tapfere Schneiderlein: Oder auch der endlose Fluch*

Ich danke dir für deine Beiträge 



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Alternativ zum Spinnfischen, könntest du dir auch mal eine Stelle über einen längeren Zeitraum anfüttern.



Das über mehrere Tage gezielte Anfüttern ist vermutlich eines der wenigen Dinge, die ich noch nicht ausprobiert habe. Da ich erst seit einer Woche meine Vereinsunterlagen habe, habe ich nun auch die Möglichkeit dies zu tun. Bis dahin werde ich aber weiterhin versuchen jeden Tag am Gewässer zu verbringen.

Ich werde berichten


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (27. August 2013)

*AW: Das tapfere Schneiderlein: Oder auch der endlose Fluch*

Schnapp dir jemanden, der wirklich Ahnung vom Angeln hat und dem es wirklich ein Anliegen ist, dass du was fängst. Wenn die ganze Gruppe schneidert stimmt doch irgendwas nicht. Sich selbst das Angeln beizubringen halte ich für fast unmöglich.

Wenn du im Verein bist, ist der Umgang untereinander hoffentlich kollegial und ein anderes Vereinsmitglied nimmt dich mal mit.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (27. August 2013)

*AW: Das tapfere Schneiderlein: Oder auch der endlose Fluch*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Schnapp dir jemanden, der wirklich Ahnung vom Angeln hat und dem es wirklich ein Anliegen ist, dass du was fängst. Wenn die ganze Gruppe schneidert stimmt doch irgendwas nicht. Sich selbst das Angeln beizubringen halte ich für fast unmöglich.


Ich kann mir schlecht vorstellen das ich so verkehrt oder schlecht angle 
Wenn ich unterwegs bin, auch mit anderen Anglern was leider selten möglich ist, dann fangen diese oft an diesen Tagen ebenfalls nichts/kaum.



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Wenn du im Verein bist, ist der Umgang untereinander hoffentlich kollegial und ein anderes Vereinsmitglied nimmt dich mal mit.


Ich bin gerade neu im Verein und kenne daher die Menschen hier noch nicht. Bisher konnte ich noch keinen Kontakt zu jemandem aufbauen um ihn zu fragen, ob man gemeinsam angeln geht. Dabei habe ich schon über div. Portal nach Mitanglern gesucht, tote Hose bisher.

Mit meinem Bruder gehe ich gelegentlich mal an seinen Privat See. Er ist immer Erfolgreich. Bei mir wollte es bisher noch nicht so klappen. Ich habe lediglich einmal einen Hecht "an seiner Rute" raus geholt, da er gerade nicht da war, was ich aber nicht als meinen Erfolg sehe. An einem Tag hatten wir lediglich einen Lauf und konnte knapp 25 Forellen gemeinsam überlisten. Das war einer der wenigen Tage wo wirklich gut gefangen wurde (auch von mir).



Aber hey:
Ich habe jedes mal wieder die Motivation ans Wasser zu gehen und ich gebe nicht auf um meinem Ziel ein wenig näher zu kommen


----------



## Vanner (27. August 2013)

*AW: Das tapfere Schneiderlein: Oder auch der endlose Fluch*

Schneidertage kennt wohl jeder von uns, gerade wenn man gezielt auf eine Fischart angelt. Da du aber nicht gezielt auf eine Fischart angelst, ist das schon seltsam mit der Schneiderei. Auf Wurm und Made läuft eigentlich immer was, warum die Fische da bei dir nen Bogen rum machen ist schon irgendwie nicht nachvollziehbar. Auf jeden Fall sehr gut dass du den Mut nicht verlierst und weiterhin am Ziel arbeitest, so sollte es auch sein. Es wird sich über kurz oder lang sicherlich der gewünschte Erfolg einstellen, Taxi hat ja schon einen sehr guten und hilfreichen Vorschlag gemacht. 
Ich werde die Sache gespannt weiter verfolgen und wünsche dir baldigen Erfolg.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (27. August 2013)

*AW: Das tapfere Schneiderlein: Oder auch der endlose Fluch*



Vanner schrieb:


> Schneidertage kennt wohl jeder von uns, gerade wenn man gezielt auf eine Fischart angelt. Da du aber nicht gezielt auf eine Fischart angelst, ist das schon seltsam mit der Schneiderei. Auf Wurm und Made läuft eigentlich immer was, warum die Fische da bei dir nen Bogen rum machen ist schon irgendwie nicht nachvollziehbar.



Schönen Dank für deine Worte.
In der Tat fange ich auch Fische. Rotaugen und Brassen sind immer mal wieder dabei und auch kleinere Barsche. Allerdings haben die alle Größen, die für den Teller dann doch zu klein sind.

In Forellenpuffs fange ich (mittlerweile) auch wohl Fisch. Aber das ist ein Punkt, den ich nun wirklich nicht zählen mag. Das angeln am Forellenpuff ist für mich weniger das, was ich unter ordentlichem Angeln verstehe. Das mache ich eher, wenn ich den Sohn einer Freundin dabei habe und wir auch sicher mal was am Haken haben möchten.


----------



## DerMayor (27. August 2013)

*AW: Das tapfere Schneiderlein: Oder auch der endlose Fluch*

Kenne das, wen man denkt, es ist wie ein Fluch. Ich habe seit Anfang Juni keinen brauchbaren Fisch mehr gefangen. Zug mal Abendansitze auf Zander.... Nix.

Zig mal Schleppfischen auf Hecht mit Ködern, mit denen ein anderes Boot eine Stunde später an derselben Kante einen 93 er Hecht fängt und zig andere Boote mehrere Hechte... Bei mir--- nix.

Einzigst und alleine ein Stör beim Zanderangeln am Vereinssee hat sich erbarmt und meinen KÖFI genommen... Der war mit geschätzten 1,50 nicht zu bremsen und ist ausgeschlitzt... Dropshoten vom Rand und blinkern über mehrere Stunden gab nen Barsch, der kleiner war als der Köder....

Aber ich bereue trotzdem keinen einzigen Angeltag...#h

Denn der nächste gute Fisch ist dann doppelt so schön...:k


----------



## ernie1973 (27. August 2013)

*AW: Das tapfere Schneiderlein: Oder auch der endlose Fluch*

Ich denke, jeder von uns hatte schonmal so einen "Lauf".

Eigentlich gibt es nur einen Tipp --> DRANBLEIBEN!!!

Mit einem erfahrenen Kollegen mitgehen kann auch Abhilfe schaffen - und wenn sowas dauerhaft anhält, dann hinterfrage Deine eigene Angelmethode ruhig mal und schau nach, was andere anders machen!

Ich hatte im Studium auch ne Weile Angelpause und habe erst im Referendariat wieder angefangen mit der Angelei - da gab´s auch erstmal keine überragenden Fänge, aber die stellen sich irgendwann ein!!!

Vetrau mir - und vertrau Dir!



Petri & Kopf hoch!

Ernie


PS:

Bei mir hat damals "umgekehrte Psychologie" geholfen - und zwar wurde es ein running - gag, mit einem Kumpel an den Rhein zu gehen mit den Worten "bitte keinen Fisch heute!" - von da an lief es - ohne Witz!

...da du schon an einen Fluch glaubst, solltest Du diese Methode ruhig mal probieren - etwas esoterisch - aber - je eindringlicher wir sagten, dass wir bloß KEINEN Fisch fangen, ausnehmen & zubereiten wollen, umso besser fingen wir!



Vorher wollten wir unbedingt etwas verwertbares fangen & es ging NIX!!!

E.


----------



## Andal (27. August 2013)

*AW: Das tapfere Schneiderlein: Oder auch der endlose Fluch*

Vor allem locker bleiben und nicht in hektischen Aktionismus und planlose Käufe von "Wunderwaffen" verfallen. Alles ziemlich einfach halten, traditionelle Methoden bevorzugen und bloß keinen Stress machen. Irgendwann schnackelt es dann mit Sicherheit!


----------



## xbsxrvxr (27. August 2013)

*AW: Das tapfere Schneiderlein: Oder auch der endlose Fluch*

es sind oft nur die kleinen dinge, die einen angeltag erfolgreich enden lassen, oder aber zum schneidertag machen...
glaub mir, du machst was falsch...
(klingt nicht nett, ist aber so...)
pech hat man einmal, zweimal, oder auch dreimal in folge...aber nicht ständig.

wenn ich an meine anfänge denke|kopfkrat...da waren schneidertage eher die regel als die ausnahme!!!
obwohl in den gewässern ohne ende fisch vorhanden war...

ich würde mich erst mal auf eine sache konzentrieren und da dann wirklich alles ausprobieren.
wenn du dazu noch jemanden findest, der in dem gebiet fachmann ist und dich vielleicht mal mitnimmt sollte es klappen.

man muss einfach verstehen, warum die fische wann, wo und wie fressen...manchen gelingt das besser, manchen schlechter...
pech/glück gehören aber trotzdem zum angeln...


----------



## Stefff (27. August 2013)

*AW: Das tapfere Schneiderlein: Oder auch der endlose Fluch*

Servus, 
das mit der Angelpause kenne ich.
meine Pause war von 15-30!!
Mit 15 war es das Moped, später dann die besagten Hormone und noch später dann die Folgen der Hormone!!!
Nach der Pause bin ich dann aber wieder Voll eingestiegen!!
Bin begeisterter als je zuvor.

Nun zu dir und deinem Misserfolg.
Verbeiß dich nur nicht zu sehr, mach dich locker und vorallem MACH DEN KOPF LEER!!
Denk nicht zu sehr über zurückliegende Misserfolge nach!
Wenn du zum Angeln gehst dann rede dir ein dass du gar nichts fangen willst, weil dann deine Hände nach Fisch stinken!
Is zwar Aberglaube aber hilft manchmal.
In deiner Situation ist eben jeder "Strohhalm" gefragt!
Aber zieh dich bloß nicht selbst runter und rede dir den Misserfolg schon vor dem Angeln selbst ein, sonst wirds so bleiben!
Ich weiß, Selbstmotivation ist schwer und geht nicht ewig, 
aber, BLEIB DRAN Dein Tag kommt.

Viel ERFOLG!


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (28. August 2013)

*AW: Das tapfere Schneiderlein: Oder auch der endlose Fluch*

Erst mal Hut ab, daß Du weiter so dran bleibst!
Und ich find es Spitze, daß Du es mit soviel Humor nimmst!!!

Ich glaube fest daran, daß man Fische im Kopf fangen muß:
:mWenn man nicht dran glaubt, dann geht auch nix!

Und wenn man etwas erwingen will erst recht nicht...

Bei Dir scheint beides zusammen zu kommen:
Du bist, nach Deinen Angelerfahrungen mit Deinem Vater, wahrscheinlich  unterbewußt, darauf programiert, daß sowiso nix anständiges beißt.

Ich  hatte dagegen das Glück, bei meinem ersten Angeltag ein ü30er Rotauge  zu erwischen und wußte damals schon, daß das ein kapitaler Fisch ist...
Bei einem der nächsten Versuche entpuppte sich eine ü40er Refo als Huchen.
Solche Erlebnisse prägen!

Ich kenne sowas von mir nur zu gut:
Eigentlich bin ich jemand, neben dem anderen der Spaß am Angeln vergeht...|rolleyes
Mir wurde schon nachgesagt, daß ich auch eine Mistgabel ins Wasser schmeißen könnte, und die Fische würden trotzdem noch drauf beißen.

Aber wenn ich mit der falschen Einstellung am Wasser bin, dann geht gar nix.
Höchsten irgendwas kaputt...

Überliste Deine Psyche!
(Vorsicht, sie weiß, was Du im Schilde führst...)

Was ist Dein Ziel?
Du willst unbedingt endlich mal einen "verwertbaren" Fisch fangen.
Das tust Du doch!
:mDeine regelmäßigen Weißfischfänge lassen sich z.B. zu Fischpflanzern (Frikadellen) verarbeiten!

So blöd es sich anhört:
Versuche aufzuhören, "Hauptsache irgendwas" zu fangen, sondern konzentrier Dich mal nur auf eine Fischart!

Und zwar auf eine schwierige:
Wenn Du unbedingt eine Schleie fangen willst, dann kommt lange sicher alles (Satzkarpfen, dicke Brachsen) nur nicht der Zielfisch...
Oder geh gezielt auf Zander.
Ein Hecht ist dann ein Misserfolg!


Durch das gezielte Angeln auf ganze bestimmte Fischarten sehr viel gelernt:
Ich mußte verhindern, andere Arten zu fangen...
Das kann dauern, aber wenn der erste Zielfisch gefangen war, standen die nächsten meist schon Schlange!
Es gilt nur, das (bei Dir sehr dicke) Eis einmal zu brechen.

Nach dem, was Du erzählt hast, bin ich mir sicher, daß Du, irgend wann mal, ein hervorragender Angler werden wirst!
Soviel Durchhaltevermögen ist selten!

Irgendwann wird der Knoten bei Dir platzen!

Aber sei Dir darüber bewußt:
Bei Dir wird es noch lange dauern!
Du wirst noch viele Tage erfolglos da sitzen.
Wahrscheinlich klappt es in diesem Jahr nicht mehr.

Aber das ist Dir egal!
Du bist gerne am Wasser.
Der Fisch ist Dir gar nicht wichtig.
Es zählt, daß es Dir trotzdem Spaß macht und Du nicht aufgibst!

Denn Du weißt genau, daß der Moment, der Dich für alles entschädigt, eines Tages, wenn Du nicht damit rechnest, kommen wird!!!

Sonst hättest Du schon lange aufgegeben...

Petri Heill,
wünscht Dir der

Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## HaiZahn82 (28. August 2013)

*AW: Das tapfere Schneiderlein: Oder auch der endlose Fluch*

Hallo tapferes Schneiderlein,

Man, deine Geschichten lassen ja die Rückenflossen vom Barsch aufstehen.

Ich mache das z.B. so.
Ich stehe oft morgens auf, gehe an den See, setze mich dort hin, und dann warte ich. 
Ich betrachte die Seeoberfläche, (achso, der See hat einen Umfang von ca. 11km, also kein kleiner Forellenpuff oder derartiges),
lausche, und wieder beobachten.
Irgendwann sehe oder höre ich etwas, ein Hecht der am jagen ist, 
ein Karpfen der sein Maul an der Oberfläche aufreist, 
weil er dort was essbares gefunden hat, oder oder oder. 
Dann notiere ich mir die Uhrzeit, die Tagessituation, 
also ob es regnerisch ist, oder der Himmel klar, 
ob es Vollmond war oder Sichelmond.
Nun, zu guter letzt merke ich mir die Stelle,
wo ich den Fisch gesichtet habe. 
Das wiederhole ich ein paar mal, manche Aspekte sind völlig überflüssig, aber man weiß ja nie. 
Dann, wenn ich genug Info habe, nehme ich bei meinem Fangvorhaben dann das richtige Equipment mit,
bin zur richtigen Zeit an der richtigen Stelle. 
Und, was soll ich sagen.
Zu 90% der Fälle hat es Erfolg.
Dann habe ich einen schönen Karpfen oder einen Hecht an der Angel.
Man sagt nicht umsonst.
Um einen Hecht zu überlisten bedarf es 80 Std. der Verfolgung. 
Welche ich dann nach einem schönem Drill wieder der Freiheit entlasse.
Wenn Du Zander oder Aale fangen willst, da wird es dann etwas schwieriger, 
denn diese sind selten an der Oberfläche zu sehen.
Hier brauchst Du etwas Fingerspitzengefühl, die Fähigkeit,
dich mit einheimischen, am besten Schiffer, unterhalten zu können.
Denn diese kennen die Strömungskanten unter Wasser.
Denn ein Zander sitzt zumeist an einer abfallenden Kante im Tiefwasser.
Aber, wenn Du erst mal einen Tipp bekommen hast, wo die Zander sitzen,
ist echt relativ einfach.
Du nimmst ein Grundblei, ja nach Strömung das Gewicht anpassen,
einen Zwillingshaken mit Stahlvorfach, (es könnte sich auch mal ein Hecht dort untern verlaufen),
ziehst einen kleinen Köderfisch, (Rotauge, Rotfeder, Brasse, oder was auch immer), ca. 7-10cm groß,
auf, mit dem Maul zuerst auf die Spicknadel, sodass das Maul direkt am Haken liegt,
und dann ab raus damit.
Die Angel in einer Flucht mit der Schnurr legen, die Bremse soweit auf, dass sie der Strömung gerade so widerstehen kann, 
und dann abwarten. Ich würde von elektronischen Bissanzeigern abraten, der Zander, mag er auch noch so tief sitzen, 
ist ein sehr scheuer Fisch, und äußerst vorsichtig, und, ist mir zwar noch nicht passiert, aber ich nutze auch keinen e. Bissanzeiger, 
es wäre doch schade, wenn er dann abhaut.

Nun, vielleicht versuchst Du es ja mal. 

Und es wäre schön, wenn ich lesen würde, dass Du einen kapitalen Hecht oder Zander überlisten konntest. 

Also, alles Gute und allzeit Petri Heil.

Ronny


----------



## Wolvie024 (28. August 2013)

*AW: Das tapfere Schneiderlein: Oder auch der endlose Fluch*

@Bieberpelz

Für Forellen kann ich Dir ein paar kleine Tipps geben. Es liegt oft an Dingen, an die man nicht denkt.
Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass geflochtene Schnüre auf Forellen (wenn Du denn eine solche verwenden solltest) eine extreme Scheuwirkung haben. 
Kosmetika an den Händen (Parfum, Sonnencreme, Handcreme) bitte auch vermeiden.


Mach immer "Menüs" - also immer eine Bienenmade oder einen Wurm mit zwei andersfarbigen Fleischmaden kombinieren - das wirkt meist Wunder.

Wenn die Sonne scheint, nimm eine mittelgroße durchsichtige Wasserkugel, binde ein 2 Meter langes Vorfach dran (0,18) und am Ende eine fängige Trockenfliege (schwarz oder braun mit etwas Glitzer). Die Montage lässt sich weit auswerfen (viel weiter, als jeder Fliegenfischer werfen kann) und dann im Zeitlupentempo wieder einholen. Die Folge ist ein Beißrausch der Forellen - die fängigste Methode überhaupt! Jeder Wurf ein Fisch!


----------



## Andal (28. August 2013)

*AW: #2: Von Unfällen ans Wasser*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Ich habe *2 Ruten* mit Futterkorb an der Feederrute platziert *und eine Rute* mit Köderfisch und Auftriebskügelchen auf dem Grund platziert.



In den vielen gleichzeitig benützten Ruten sehe ich auch einen Nachteil, den du dir bei der Flussfischerei schaffst. Nur weil dir drei Ruten erlaubt sind, verdreifachen sie nicht wirklich deine Chancen.

Gerade mit zwei Ruten wirklich feedern halt ich für ziemlich sinnfrei. Du bist pausenlos am herumwerkeln. Wenn die eine Rute richtig ausgelegt ist, kannst du die zweite schon wieder einholen, den Korb neu befüllen, auswerfen und wenn sie wieder liegt, ist auch schon die erste erneut fällig. Ein entspanntes und gleichzeitig konzentriertes Fischen ist so doch gar nicht möglich.

So nebenbei noch eine Grundmontage, abgesichert durch einen elektrischen Bissanzeiger, lass ich mir ja noch eingehen. Das mach ich auch, wenn ich am Fluss mal richtig seßhaft angle. Die liegt dann meistens unterstrom, damit sie auch noch ein bisschen von der Futterspur abbekommt.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (28. August 2013)

*AW: Das tapfere Schneiderlein: Oder auch der endlose Fluch*



Wolvie024 schrieb:


> Für Forellen kann ich Dir ein paar kleine Tipps geben. Es liegt oft an Dingen, an die man nicht denkt.


Das mit den Forellen ist mittlerweile nicht mehr so das Problem, da klappt es mittlerweile auch mit mehreren Fischen. Den Tipp mit der Fliege hätte ich letztens aber wirklich gebrauchen können, danke.




Andal schrieb:


> In den vielen gleichzeitig benützten Ruten sehe ich auch einen Nachteil, den du dir bei der Flussfischerei schaffst. Nur weil dir drei Ruten erlaubt sind, verdreifachen sie nicht wirklich deine Chancen.


Gestern war es ein Altarm, der war die meiste Zeit ohne Strömung und nur hin und wieder, wenn Bote weg gefahren sind, gab es Strömungen. 
Was die Feeder Angelei angeht, da mache ich ganz bestimmt noch einiges falsch.
Bisher hatte ich an einer Spundwand immer kleine bis mittelgroße Brassen gefangen und damit gedacht, es richtig zu machen. In dem Falle habe ich sogar 3 Ruten auf Grund gelegt, dann aber auch liegen gelassen und das Futter immer so zubereitet gehabt das es so lange wie möglich im Futterkorb bleibt.

Erst gestern habe ein ausführlichen Bericht darüber gelesen das man das Futter auswirft um dort auf einer Stelle einen Futterplatz anzulegen. Das war mir vorher gar nicht bewusst. Ich merke schon, die Theorie ist grenzenlos 

Mein Bruder ist da einfacher. Mais am Hacken und rein ins Wasser. Er fängt.


----------



## Andal (28. August 2013)

*AW: Das tapfere Schneiderlein: Oder auch der endlose Fluch*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Mein Bruder ist da einfacher. Mais am Hacken und rein ins Wasser. Er fängt.



Wäre das nicht mal ein Ansatz für dich?

Reduziere mal für ein paar Versuche deine Ausrüstung auf das absolute Minimum. Eine Rute und nur die wichtigsten Dinge mit ans Wasser nehmen, die nötig sind. Kescher und ein Eimerchen mit Futter und Ködern und ab ans Wasser. Alles was ablenken kann und zu sinnloser Bastelei verführt bleibt zu Hause.

Wenn es dein Revier zulässt, dann bleib auch nicht stur auf einem Fleck hocken, sondern geh verschiedene Stellen an. Eine Hand voll Futter rein, die Montage dazu und wenn sich in maximal einer Stunde nichts getan hat, dann wechselst du die Stelle.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (28. August 2013)

*AW: Das tapfere Schneiderlein: Oder auch der endlose Fluch*



Andal schrieb:


> Wäre das nicht mal ein Ansatz für dich?


Selbstverständlich. Mein Bruder hat aber auch seinen eigenen Pachtteich bzw. zur Mitpacht. Er kennt das Gewässer, weiß wie er da angeln muss und an welchen Stellen. Der kann mir Stelle und Zeit sagen, wann ich wo einen Aal fange und den fange ich dann.
Nächsten Monat fahre ich wieder einen Tag mit ihm raus, dann werde ich berichte.
Mein Ziel ist es natürlich an den für mich möglichen Vereinsgewässern.



Andal schrieb:


> Reduziere mal für ein paar Versuche deine Ausrüstung auf das absolute Minimum. Eine Rute und nur die wichtigsten Dinge mit ans Wasser nehmen, die nötig sind. Kescher und ein Eimerchen mit Futter und Ködern und ab ans Wasser. Alles was ablenken kann und zu sinnloser Bastelei verführt bleibt zu Hause.
> 
> Wenn es dein Revier zulässt, dann bleib auch nicht stur auf einem Fleck hocken, sondern geh verschiedene Stellen an. Eine Hand voll Futter rein, die Montage dazu und wenn sich in maximal einer Stunde nichts getan hat, dann wechselst du die Stelle.


Die Ratschläge werde ich bei mal zu Herzen nehmen. Manchmal ist weniger = mehr. Danke

P.S. Was das Anfüttern angeht. Da muss ich mich noch einlesen. Bisher kaufe ich immer fertiges Futter und mische dort Mais (und Mais-Wasser), zerriebenes Brot, Vanillepulver, Paniermehl und anderes unter. Aber ob das Sinnig ist, ich weiß ja nicht.


----------



## Andal (28. August 2013)

*AW: Das tapfere Schneiderlein: Oder auch der endlose Fluch*

Deine Vereinsgewässer lernst du am besten kennen, wenn du sie dir beweglich "erangelst", was mit kleinstem Gepäck natürlich am besten gelingen wird. So lernst du die Fleckchen zu erkennen, wo auch was geht. 

Schau dir ruhig mal die Videos von Chris Yates und Matt Hayes auf Youtube an. Das musst du natürlich nicht versuchen zu kopieren, aber es ist eine ganz gute Inspiration in Sachen "keep it simple"!


----------



## Fin (28. August 2013)

*AW: Das tapfere Schneiderlein: Oder auch der endlose Fluch*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> P.S. Was das Anfüttern angeht. Da muss ich mich noch einlesen. Bisher kaufe ich immer fertiges Futter und mische dort Mais (und Mais-Wasser), zerriebenes Brot, Vanillepulver, Paniermehl und anderes unter. Aber ob das Sinnig ist, ich weiß ja nicht.



Da hat jeder andere Erfahrungen/Vorlieben. Wenn du jetzt keinen Zielfisch hast, reicht ne Fertigmischung + Angelköder (Wurmstücken, Made, Mais dazu). Je nachdem womit du angelst. Die Fische sollen angelockt, aber nicht satt werden. Auch häufiges wechseln der Angelstelle muss nicht unbedingt vorteilhaft sein (aber auch da musst du deine Erfahrungen an deinem Gewässer machen). Denn wenn du einen Futterplatz angelegt hast, kommen oftmals erst die Kleinfische an den Futterplatz, danach dann die größeren. Aber das kann bei dir auch völlig anders sein (siehe Andals Vorschlag).....

+ Zu deinem Futterfehler! Genau das Futter sollte so beschaffen sein das es den Futterkorb schnellstmöglich verlässt  also kein Klumpen-Brei-Futter. Youtube hilft


----------



## Welpi (30. August 2013)

*AW: #3: Der erste Barsch*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> *#3: Der erste Barsch*
> 
> Die Fische waren zwar nicht groß genug, dafür war es ein erster Erfolg der schon mal ein wenig Motiviert. :m



Naja, das liegt im Auge des Betrachters.... für mich wäre das Barschtechnisch definitiv neuer PB |supergri

LG Alex


----------



## Dennis Knoll (30. August 2013)

*AW: Das tapfere Schneiderlein: Oder auch der endlose Fluch*

Den dürfte ich bei mir auch als PB eintragen. Doch das könnte dann doch eher für Lacher sorgen 

P.S. Vor über 10 Jahren hatte ich mal einen etwas größeren Barsch auf Wurm.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (4. September 2013)

*AW: Das tapfere Schneiderlein: Oder auch der endlose Fluch*

Nachdem ich das ganze letzte Wochenende nicht angeln konnte und auch das Wetter die ganze Zeit bescheiden war, habe ich gestern noch ein paar Würfen gen Abend gewagt. Leider keine Bisse. Fahre sicherlich noch das ein oder andere mal die Woche hin und vor allem am Wochenende möchte ich ggf. einen Raubfischteich ausprobieren.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (6. September 2013)

*AW: Das tapfere Schneiderlein: Oder auch der endlose Fluch*

Gestern bin ich noch kurz am Wasser gewesen und habe gefeedert.
Ein Biss, der Fisch war leider beim Anschlag schon nicht mehr dran.

Ansonsten war an der Stelle, wie immer, noch ein Spinnfischer zu sehen. Mit dem habe ich mich dann noch nett unterhalten und auch er hat angemerkt das ein Rückgang der gefangenen Fische in der Ems zu spüren ist. Vor 2 Jahren soll es noch recht gut gewesen sein, letztes Jahr war es schon ein bisschen weniger und dieses Jahr nur ein Bruchteil von dem, was er sonst immer gefangen hat.
Das habe ich bisher bei fast jedem Angler gehört.


----------



## Aleksii (6. September 2013)

*AW: Das tapfere Schneiderlein: Oder auch der endlose Fluch*

Soll ich dir mal einen Tipp geben..?

Das allerwichtigste beim angeln (!) ist, an seine Köder/Montage/Stelle zu glauben..!

Wie oft ich bereits Angler gesehen habe die Krankhaft versucht haben alle Faktoren die zum Fangerfolg führen, auf dem Maximum zu halten..

Dies mache ich z.B. nicht.. ich angel mit der einfachsten Montage der Welt ( Hauptschnur, Futterkorb, Perle, Wirbel, Vorfach ! ), mache mein Futter selbst ( Paniermehl, Geriebenes Zwieback, Kokusraspeln, Mais, evt. verschiedene lockstoffe etc. ), gehe angeln wenn ich Lust habe und nicht wenn die Faktoren wie Luftdruck, Wetter, Mondphase, Windrichtung, Wassertemp. usw usf. stimmen..

Ich gehe an Angelplätze die mir gefallen und wo ich meine Ruhe habe, ohne darauf zu achten ob Gewässerstruktur pi pa po stimmen..

Jedoch glaube ich an meine Köder/Montage und was soll ich sagen, meist fange ich meine Fische, manchmal auch nicht, was solls..

Daher mein Tipp an dich, denk nicht soviel nach, glaube an das was du tust und es wird klappen..!

Die Intuition kommt dann von ganz alleine nach jedem angeln lernt man mehr und demnach fängt man dann auch..

Lass dich net verunsichern und gehe einfach angeln um die Natur genießen, mit jedem angeln lernst du mehr wenns auch nur unbewusst ist..

Vertrau mir.. 

P.s. Ich bin Allrounder, gehe auch oft auf Raubfische, ob mit Ansitz oder aktiv mit der Spinne.. Da hat's auch einige Zeit gedauert bis ich unbewusst nach jedem Ansitz gelernt habe und nun fange ich auch meine Zander, Barsche, Hechte, Rapfen usw usf..

Liebe Grüße,

Alex


----------



## Dennis Knoll (6. September 2013)

*AW: Das tapfere Schneiderlein: Oder auch der endlose Fluch*

Schöner Beitrag :m



Aleksii schrieb:


> Das allerwichtigste beim angeln (!) ist, an seine Köder/Montage/Stelle zu glauben..!


Ich gehe immer Motiviert an die Sache. Aber an meine Montage bzw. Köder, Gewässer -> Anbieten Kombination glaube ich nicht. Ich mache mir um meine Montage keine Sorgen das da was abreißt. Dafür müsste ich ja eh erst mal was fängiges am Haken haben.
Aber daran glaube das ich mit dieser Art und Weise den Fisch anlocke, daran kann ich nicht glauben weil mir dafür einfach die Erfahrung fehlt. Sobald ich an einer Stelle Bisse habe -> Glaube ich. Aber bis dahin fühlt es sich für mich an als ob ich im dunkeln tappe. Mal mehr oder weniger. Aber Motiviert, das bin ich in der Regel fast immer.



Aleksii schrieb:


> Dies mache ich z.B. nicht.. ich angel mit der einfachsten Montage der Welt ( Hauptschnur, Futterkorb, Perle, Wirbel, Vorfach ! ), mache mein Futter selbst ( Paniermehl, Geriebenes Zwieback, Kokusraspeln, Mais, evt. verschiedene lockstoffe etc. ), gehe angeln wenn ich Lust habe und nicht wenn die Faktoren wie Luftdruck, Wetter, Mondphase, Windrichtung, Wassertemp. usw usf. stimmen..


So viel anders handhabe ich das nicht. Meine Futter-Experimente sehen zwar anders aus, aber da hat ja jeder sein Rezept. Da probiere ich unterschiedliche Dinge von den Leuten aus. Die Montage selber ist immer simbel. Vorfach, Wirbel, Pose und Haken und beim Feedern eben mit Futterkorb und diesem Halter für den Futterkorb.
So Dinge wie Schnurstopper nutze ich nicht, dafür nehme ich z.B. immer Blei. So wie es mein Großvater schon vor mir getan hat.



Aleksii schrieb:


> Ich gehe an Angelplätze die mir gefallen und wo ich meine Ruhe habe, ohne darauf zu achten ob Gewässerstruktur pi pa po stimmen.


Mache ich auch aus dem Bauch heraus und das geschieht durch Stellen, die mir auch logisch erscheinen. Auch hier alles okay.



Aleksii schrieb:


> Daher mein Tipp an dich, denk nicht soviel nach, glaube an das was du tust und es wird klappen..!
> 
> Die Intuition kommt dann von ganz alleine nach jedem angeln lernt man mehr und demnach fängt man dann auch..
> 
> Lass dich net verunsichern und gehe einfach angeln um die Natur genießen, mit jedem angeln lernst du mehr wenns auch nur unbewusst ist..


So ist es. Ich gehe ans Wasser und genieße Natur und Ruhe oder Gespräche mit meinen Mitanglern. Ein Fisch ist das weitläufige Ziel, mein Ziel für den Tag ist aber die Ruhe vom Alltag. Daher ist auch alles okay und daher kann ich auch so lange aushalten. Ich meine ich bin bestimmt dieses Jahr (inkl. Norge) 40 mal und mehr am Wasser gewesen.



Aleksii schrieb:


> P.s. Ich bin Allrounder, gehe auch oft auf Raubfische, ob mit Ansitz oder aktiv mit der Spinne.. Da hat's auch einige Zeit gedauert bis ich unbewusst nach jedem Ansitz gelernt habe und nun fange ich auch meine Zander, Barsche, Hechte, Rapfen usw usf..


Allround ist auch eher mein Ding. Heute will ich Feedern, morgen will ich mal mit der Spinnrute unterwegs und dann möchte ich Köfi am Drilling anbieten. Da setze ich mich ungerne fest, probiere aber auch gerne.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (7. September 2013)

*AW: Das tapfere Schneiderlein: Oder auch der endlose Fluch*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Schöner Beitrag :m
> 
> 
> Ich gehe immer Motiviert an die Sache. Aber an meine Montage bzw. Köder, Gewässer -> Anbieten Kombination glaube ich nicht. Ich mache mir um meine Montage keine Sorgen das da was abreißt. Dafür müsste ich ja eh erst mal was fängiges am Haken haben.
> ...



:mDein einziges Problem ist, daß Du nicht daran glaubst etwas zu fangen!

Nach allem, was ich von Dir gelesen habe, bist Du ein um Welten besserer Angler, als die allermeisten meiner(trotdem fangenden) Vereinskollegen!

Du gibst Dir sehr viel Mühe, denkst über vieles nach, arbeitest an Deinen Methoden, aber Du fängst trotzdem nix....
Komisch, denn selbst der blindeste Hahn trinkt ab und zu einen Korn...

Also woran kann es liegen???|kopfkrat

:mSchon mal was von der selbsterfüllenden Prophezeiung gehört?

Du bist stolz darauf, der schlechteste Angler aller Zeiten zu sein!
Respekt!!!
Ich glaube Du fühlst Dich in der Rolle viel zu wohl!#d


Mal ganz ehrlich:
Du genießt doch die Rolle des "tapferen Schneiderleins"!
Alle fangen, bloß Du nicht!:c
Und hier wird Dir dann der Kopf gestreichelt und Du wirst getröstet und mit guten Ratschlägen versorgt.

Du bist der Prototyp des "armen ICHs"!

:mHör mal mit dem Mitleid-Geheische auf und fang damit an, mal wirklich einen Fisch fangen zu wollen!

Wenn Du das wirklich willst, dann wird es schneller klappen, als Du glaubst!
Aber solange Du mit einer "bei mir armen Tropf wird sowieso nie was anständiges beißen"-Einstellung ans Wasser gehst, werden DIr die Fische auch den Gefallen tun!

Also fang endlich an zu kämpfen!
Und zwar in Deinem Kopf...

Du willst doch die rote Laterne hoffentlich nicht ewig weitertragen, oder?!?#c

Du mußt lernen, felsenfest davon überzeugt zu sein, daß Du fangen wirst!
Dann fängst Du auch!
Solange Du das nicht kannst, kannst Du Dir das Beködern des Hakens eigentlich sparen....

Aber wenn Du es schafftst, genug an den Fisch zu glauben, dann sind Köder und Montage nur noch neben Sache!

Nur Dein Wille kann es schaffen den Fluch zu brechen!
Also Schluß mit dem Selbstmitleid!

Sorry für die harten Worte!

Viel Petri Heil,  
vom Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (8. September 2013)

*AW: #4: Von Crocodile Dundee und Einbrüchen*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Ich kenne viele Menschen die sich in Ihrer Opferrolle sehr wohl fühlen und die Aufmerksamkeit genießen. Ich reagiere sehr allergisch auf diese Menschen und möchte mich ganz bestimmt nicht auf ähnlicher Staufe sehen. Aus dem Grund kann ich dir versichern, das dein Eindruck nicht auf mich zutrifft und ich hoffe dies auch in Zukunft zeigen zu können.



Keine Sorge!
Ich hab Dich eigentlich auch nicht als so jemanden eingeschätzt!

Aber Du hast Dich schon so daran gewöhnt, daß Du eh nix fängst...
So kann das eigentlich gar nicht klappen!

:mSagt Dir der Begriff "neurolinguistische Programmierung" etwas?


Fangen ist großteils eine Kopfsache.
Das Erfolgsrezept vieler erfolgreicher Angler ist ein unerschütterlicher Glaube an den Fang!

An manchen Tagen bin ich von vorneherein überzeugt, daß ich nix anständiges fangen werde.
Nur selten habe ich mich dabei getäuscht...

Auch wenn ich meiner Sache zu sicher bin, blamier ich mich regelmäßig!|rolleyes

:mAber wenn die Bedingungen schwierig sind, ich mich so richtig durchbeißen muß und mich weigere zu akzeptieren, daß an dem Tag nix geht, fang ich oft am Ende meine allerbesten Fische!


Ich selbst versuche mich als Specimen Hunter.
Wenn man mich fragt auf was ich angle, antworte ich z.B. 40er Rotaugen, 50er Schleien, oder 80er Barben...

Ein guter Freund hat nur geschmunzelt, als ich, beim Auswerfen, gemeint habe, daß wir Meterhecht-Wetter haben.
Eine Stunde später hat er ihn mir gekeschert...|supergri

Ich gebe zu, meistens verfehle ich diese Ziele.
Aber mein Kumpel lacht inzwischen nicht mehr über meine Sprüche.
Zu oft hat er erlebt, wie ich Ausnahmefische auf Ansage gefangen habe...

Das erzähle ich Dir aber nicht, weil ich angeben will, sondern weil ich der festen Überzeugung bin, daß ich diese Fisch nicht  fange, weil ich so ein wahnsinnig guter Angler bin, sondern weil ich mir das solange Einrede, bis es irgendwann wirklich klappt!
Sowas ist auch viel Trainigssache:
Je öfter es geklappt hat, umso besser funktioniert es...

Übrigens gehe ich oft auch einfach nur zum Angeln, weil ich es genieße draußen zu sein.
Gerade, wenn ich mit dem o.g. Freund draußen bin, wollen wir manchmal gar nix fangen.
Weil sonst der Kescher verschleimt, wir noch Fisch putzen müßten, oder ein Drill die schöne Ruhe zerstören würde...

Inzwischen machen wir uns schon einen Spaß draus:
Schon öfter haben wir dabei, sicherheitshalber, die Ruten nicht kontrolliert, obwohl wir sicher waren, daß der Köder längst abgefressen ist.
Damit wirklich nix beißt...|rolleyes
Um dannach festzustellen, daß der Köder doch noch völlig intakt war.

Und, so bescheuert es klingt:
Normalerweise fangen wir recht gut.
Aber auch, wenn wir nichts anders machen als sonst, sobald wir, mit dieser Einstellung, am Wasser sitzen, haben wir (fast) noch nie einen Fisch gefangen...


Also hör bitte auf, Dir einzureden, daß Du nicht´s fängst!|gr:

:mFang an Dir vorzustellen, wie Du drillst...
Sieh, mit Deinem inneren Auge, wie die Fische vor Dir im Kescher liegen!
Und glaube, schon wenn Du auf dem Weg zum Wasser bist, fest daran, daß "es" heute passieren könnte...

Viel Petri Heil!
vom
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## Schleien Jäger74 (8. September 2013)

*AW: Das tapfere Schneiderlein: Oder auch der endlose Fluch*

Hi Bieberpelz#h,

bei Dir scheint es sich nicht nur auf das Angeln zu beschränken, sonder auch privat sowie beruflich scheinst Du das Pech an den Hacken zu kleben haben. Das mitnehmen von Junganglern ist zwar super und förderlich aber an entspanntes und konzentriertes  Angeln ist da nicht zu denken, ich spreche aus Erfahrung ich habe auch einen 12 jährigen Sohn, keine frage es ist immer toll mit ihm zu angeln aber die Entspannung bleibt da meistens auf der Strecke.( gefangen haben wir trotzdem)

Ich angel jetzt seit ca.26 Jahren und habe auch so manche Durststrecke hinter mich gebracht, ich habe an meinen Montagen, an meine Köder und zu guter letzt an mir selber gezweifelt weil ich über viele Jahre keinen in meiner Vorstellung " guten " Fisch gefangen habe.
Es gab dann auch wieder Jahre wo ich dann" Klasse"  Fische gefangen habe zb. Rotaugen jenseits der 1 Pf. Marke und herrliche Schleien bis 53 cm und große Zander.

Seit Anfang diesen Jahres habe ich allerdings das Angeln für mich neu enteckt, ich habe bei einer Reha meinen" Angelkammeraden"  und guten Freund gefunden. Seit dem ist für mich der Fang der kapitalen Fische in den Hintergrund gerutscht, vielmehr steht jetzt das genießen der Natur gute Gespräche und einfach das Fachsimpeln im Vordergrund. 
Das schöne ist wir fangen dabei auch Fische, so konnte zb. mein Angelkammerad bei einem unserer monatlichen Angelausflügen die dann meistens 2 Tage dauern, seinen ersten Zander fangen. " er fängt sonst nur Hechte".

Also Du musst meiner Meinung nach und das ist nur meine Meinung diesen absoluten Willen ablegen den "GROßEN " zu fangen. ( Die Zeit ist auf deiner Seite )

Fazit : Seie glücklich über jeden Angeltag und erfreue Dich an jedem gefangenen Fisch und sei er noch so klein !!!


Grüße aus Castrop#h

Petri

Marcus


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (9. September 2013)

*AW: Das tapfere Schneiderlein: Oder auch der endlose Fluch*



Schleien Jäger74 schrieb:


> Also Du musst meiner Meinung nach und das ist nur meine Meinung diesen absoluten Willen ablegen den "GROßEN " zu fangen. ( Die Zeit ist auf deiner Seite )



Das mit dem "absoluten Willen" trifft voll ins Schwarze!

Er vertreibt jeden Fisch!:r
Wenn ich mit dem ans Wasser gehe, dann Schneider ich garantiert...

Hab ich erst heut wieder erlebt:
Im Moment hab ich mir in den Kopf gesetzt einen guten Aitel (50+)zu fangen.
Gestern hab ich einen  der 60er Klasse entdeckt, ihn einen halben Tag beobachtet und gefüttert.
Kaum hatte ich die Angel geholt, hat er erst das fressen eingestellt und sich dan verkrümelt.

Heute wollte ich IHN!
Keinen anderen.
Nachdem ich eingesehen hab, das es nix mehr wird, hab ich es auf einige kleinere versucht.
Auf Biegen und Brechen!
Hauptsache überhaupt ein Aitel...
Am Schluß wäre ich sogar über den u30er Winzling glücklich gewesen, der mir immer arglos vor den Füßen rumgeschwommen ist.
Vorher war meine größte Sorge das er als erste am Köder ist und die besseren vergrämt.

Als ich ihn wollte, war auch er plötzlich verschwunden...#c


----------



## Schleien Jäger74 (9. September 2013)

*AW: Das tapfere Schneiderlein: Oder auch der endlose Fluch*

Er verteibt jeden Fisch ?????????????
Wegen dem Sako ????

Ich gehe mal davon aus das der Aitel auf Hochdeutsch ein DÖBEL ist und damit schwer zu fangen ist.

Aber schöne Angelanegdote


Gruß 

Marcus#h


----------



## thanatos (10. September 2013)

*AW: Das tapfere Schneiderlein: Oder auch der endlose Fluch*

:r mal eine Begebenheit die nicht zu erklären ist.
Hatten ein Brigadeangeln ,also Angler und Nichtangler aber 
wie´s geht wusten alle nur Gerät hatte nicht jeder so
das die Angler für die anderen was mit bringen mußten.
Mei Partner,ein totaler Jäger und Fallensteller frei von jeglichen
Duftstoffen hat sich nur mit Kernseife gewaschen (wegen der
Fallen),ich hab zwei identische Stippangeln mit gebracht,
Futter und Köder .Bei mir bissen die Fische bei ihm nix.Wir
haben die Ruten und den Platz im Kahn gewechselt ,es
hat nichts geändert ,ganze drei Plötzen hat er auf die 
Schuppen gelegt ,mehr Bisse hatte er auch nicht ,ich hatte ganz 
gut gefangen ,aber den ersten Platz belegte ein "Nichtangler"
obwohl wir sogar zwei Wettkampfangler dabei hatten.
Bis heute kann ich mir nicht erklären wie zu dem Debakel
meines Mitanglers kommen konnte.;+


----------



## Dennis Knoll (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Das tapfere Schneiderlein: Oder auch der endlose Fluch*

Ich schätze das mein Ziel, in dieser Saison einen verwertbaren Fisch zu fangen, gelaufen ist. Aufgrund von der Arbeit mit vielen Überstunden und dem Wetter war es mir kaum noch möglich ans Wasser zu fahren und für die Zukunft dieser Saison sieht es nicht viel besser aus.

Einen Tag war ich noch am Dortmund Ems Kanal vom Vereinsangeln aus. Da war aber nichts zu machen, auch die restlichen Leute haben so gut wie nichts gefangen (glaube nur 5 Fische). Aber es war ein schöner Tag, sind tolle Leute dort.

So wird es (sollte nicht doch noch ein Angeltag dazwischen kommen) vermutlich erst 2014 was. 

Aber aufgeben kommt nicht in Frage und die Zeit am Wasser genieße ich auch so


----------



## feko (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Das tapfere Schneiderlein: Oder auch der endlose Fluch*

na dann haste es doch gut,bist zufrieden wenn du nichts fängst.
ich hingegen will immer bessere und größere Fische.
Wer ist nun glücklicher?


----------



## nordbeck (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Das tapfere Schneiderlein: Oder auch der endlose Fluch*

wieso behindert dich das wetter und wieso muss der fisch unbedingt verwertet werden?
 so wie ich das lese bist du anglerisch noch nicht wirklich erfahren bzw. gut ausgebildet. versuch doch mal die grundzüge zu lernen, sprich friedfischfang mit stippe. 
dabei wird der grundstein für eine erfolgreiche angelkarriere gelegt. wenn man das ganze ernst nimmt lernt man dabei füttern, stellenwahl, gewässer lesen, knoten, taktiken zur uhrzeit, loten usw.. dieses wissen hilft einem dann wiederum bei der jagd auf kapitale. ich hab als 4jähriger mit dem stippen angefangen, klassische 3 m kopfrute aus bambus. hört sich profan und simpel an, hat mir aber trotzdem damals schon rotaugen, brassen, barsche und kleine karpfen gebracht. der umstieg auf längere ruten fiel dann entsprechend einfach. nach zwei jahren bekam ich meine erste beringte rute (2,4m pickerrute hab ich heute noch) bekommen und damit die ersten größeren fische gefangen und mich an kanälen versucht. 
nach kurzer zeit gesellten sich ebenfalls eine match und eine feederrute dazu. damit konnte man dann richtig arbeiten. die angelei und der schlüssel zum erfolg waren aber die gleiche wie mit der bambusstippe, sprich platzwahl,füttern, loten usw..
seit meinem 11. lebensjahr bin ich nun auf karpfen und hecht unterwegs. mag sich früh anhören, aber da hatte ich schon etwa 7 jahre angelerfahrung, sowas kennen die kiddies von heute gar nicht mehr. 
was ich damit sagen will ist geh den weg der kleinen schritte, lerne das handwerk von grundauf, sei geduldig und der erfolg wird kommen.

 ich vermute deine unfälle sind zum teil auch der mangelnden erfahrung und unsicherheit am wasser geschuldet.


----------



## thanatos (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Das tapfere Schneiderlein: Oder auch der endlose Fluch*

Gut geschrieben,beim Stippen bleibt man selten Schneider,aber m.E. ist es neben Fliegenfischen das anspruchsvollste Angeln was die Konzentration betrifft.Merkt man aber erst wenn man sich dem Wettkampf stellt.Erfolg kommt eben durch Training und Erfahrung und nicht ich hab den Schein wo sind die Riesenwaller oder ähnlich.


----------



## TimSchmidt (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Das tapfere Schneiderlein: Oder auch der endlose Fluch*



nordbeck schrieb:


> wieso behindert dich das wetter und wieso muss der fisch unbedingt verwertet werden?
> so wie ich das lese bist du anglerisch noch nicht wirklich erfahren bzw. gut ausgebildet. versuch doch mal die grundzüge zu lernen, sprich friedfischfang mit stippe.
> dabei wird der grundstein für eine erfolgreiche angelkarriere gelegt. wenn man das ganze ernst nimmt lernt man dabei füttern, stellenwahl, gewässer lesen, knoten, taktiken zur uhrzeit, loten usw.. dieses wissen hilft einem dann wiederum bei der jagd auf kapitale. ich hab als 4jähriger mit dem stippen angefangen, klassische 3 m kopfrute aus bambus. hört sich profan und simpel an, hat mir aber trotzdem damals schon rotaugen, brassen, barsche und kleine karpfen gebracht. der umstieg auf längere ruten fiel dann entsprechend einfach. nach zwei jahren bekam ich meine erste beringte rute (2,4m pickerrute hab ich heute noch) bekommen und damit die ersten größeren fische gefangen und mich an kanälen versucht.
> nach kurzer zeit gesellten sich ebenfalls eine match und eine feederrute dazu. damit konnte man dann richtig arbeiten. die angelei und der schlüssel zum erfolg waren aber die gleiche wie mit der bambusstippe, sprich platzwahl,füttern, loten usw..
> ...




Diesen Post unterschreibe ich genauso. 100% richtig !!!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Das tapfere Schneiderlein: Oder auch der endlose Fluch*



nordbeck schrieb:


> ... und wieso muss der fisch unbedingt verwertet werden?


Ich angle schon den Regeln & Gesetzen entsprechend. Dem entsprechend muss der Fisch, der Maße hat, auch verwertet werden. Ich habe natürlich Forellen (und zwei Hechte mit gerade mal Maß) gefangen. Allerdings möchte ich ja in den mir gegebenen Gewässern (und nicht in Forellenpuffs) des Vereins meine Ergebnisse erzielen.

Dein Ratschlag ist natürlich nicht verkehrt, allerdings trifft dieser schon gut auf mich zu. Denn auch ich bin als Kind mit dem Angeln (Forellen-Angeln) angefangen und habe dort ziemlich gute Ergebnisse(12 - 15 Forellen pro Vereinsangeln mit 6 - 8 Jahren) erzielt. Später habe ich Posen- und Stippangeln an kleineren Flüssen betrieben und gute Erfolge bei Rotaugen, Barsch und Brassen gehabt. Auch hier kenne ich mich aus.

Mittlerweile angle ich zwecks Umzug ganz andere Gewässer und bin nach 10 Jahren wieder richtig angefangen intensiv zu angeln. Und da ist es mein Ziel eben einen verwertbaren(siehe oben) Fisch zu fangen. Ich habe (meistens) Spaß am Wasser und es ist eben ein guter Ausgleich zur Arbeit. Allerdings würde man auch gerne Erfolg haben. Das ich irgendwo etwas falsch mache, das ist natürlich klar. Und da bin ich auf der Suche nach dem richtigen Weg und für jeden Tipp dankbar. 

Geduld, Beobachten, Probieren und Erfahrungen sammeln ist aber natürlich das A und O.

Keine Ahnung ob ich es diese Saison noch ans Wasser schaffe. Die Arbeit ist momentan zu sehr einnehmend und lässt mir kaum Zeit meinem Hobby nachzugehen.


----------



## KölnerAngler (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: #4: Von Crocodile Dundee und Einbrüchen*

:m*Sagt Dir der Begriff "neurolinguistische Programmierung" etwas?
*
@Nachtschwärmer

Guten Tag Herr Kollege#h,

schön hier einen NLP`ler zu finden!

Bin grade dabei meinen Trainer zu machen.

Da kommt mir eine Idee:

Machen wir doch eine NLA-Gruppe auf!!!!

Neuro Linguistisches Angeln.|bigeyes|bigeyes

Viele Grüße

|wavey:

KölnerAngler


----------



## Dennis Knoll (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Das tapfere Schneiderlein: Oder auch der endlose Fluch*

Den Begriff kannte ich nicht, gerade aber den Artikel auf Wiki hinzugezogen.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neuro-Linguistisches_Programmieren

Allerdings kann ich dir nicht folgen |kopfkrat


----------



## KölnerAngler (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Das tapfere Schneiderlein: Oder auch der endlose Fluch*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Den Begriff kannte ich nicht, gerade aber den Artikel auf Wiki hinzugezogen.
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neuro-Linguistisches_Programmieren
> 
> Allerdings kann ich dir nicht folgen |kopfkrat



War auch für Nachtschwärmer bestimmt


----------



## nordbeck (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Das tapfere Schneiderlein: Oder auch der endlose Fluch*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Ich angle schon den Regeln & Gesetzen entsprechend. Dem entsprechend muss der Fisch, der Maße hat, auch verwertet werden.
> ja dann fang dir doch ne brasse räucher die oder mach frikadelle draus. oder fang ein rotauge und legs sauer ein.
> fisch gefangen und verwertet, also zielsetzung erfüllt #h#h
> ausserdem wird cr in deutschland und hier bei uns in niedersachsen durchaus toleriert. also sich auf gesetze berufen ist fast so lame wie das gejammer hier. #d
> ...






KölnerAngler schrieb:


> :m*Sagt Dir der Begriff "neurolinguistische Programmierung" etwas?
> *
> @Nachtschwärmer
> 
> ...



wo wendet ihr das an? ein kumpel von mir ist  ziemlich auf dieser pick up schiene unterwegs und hat mir das mal  angewandt bei frauen erklärt. seit dem machen wir das auch relativ  erfolgreich beim daten |wavey:


----------



## KölnerAngler (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Das tapfere Schneiderlein: Oder auch der endlose Fluch*



nordbeck schrieb:


> wo wendet ihr das an? ein kumpel von mir ist  ziemlich auf dieser pick up schiene unterwegs und hat mir das mal  angewandt bei frauen erklärt. seit dem machen wir das auch relativ  erfolgreich beim daten |wavey:



Hallo Nordbeck,

vielen Dank für Dein Interesse.

Ich bin psychologischer Berater und Coach. 

NLP verwende ich in meinen Beratungen und Coachings im Bereich der persönlichen Veränderungsarbeit sowie in beruflichen context an.

Dabei geht es oft darum, persönliches Verhalten zu ändern oder sich mit  neuen (Lebens)Ziele zu beschäftigen oder auch um zu setzen, beruflich wie auch im persönlichen Bereich.

Das von Dir beschrieben " Pick up" ist für mich Manipulation um andere Menschen zu etwas zu bekommen, was sie ohne diese Manipulation wahrscheinlich ablehnen würden, da ihnen etwas falsches Vorgespielt wird (auf Verbalen, Sprachlichen und Gefühlsmäßigen ebenen). 

Jeder der solche Manipulationen an anderen Menschen ausübt, sollte sich selber die Frage stellen, und sich Vorstellen, wie es für Ihn ist, wenn er von anderen zu einem Verhalten oder Handeln veranlasst, manipuliert, wird, dass er normalerweise  ablehnt oder es für Ihn nicht in frage kommt.


Wenn Du mehr Erfahren möchtest zum Thema NLP kannst Du mir gerne eine PN schicken.

Viel Grüße und nochmals Danke für Dein Interesse

KölnerAngler


----------



## nordbeck (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Das tapfere Schneiderlein: Oder auch der endlose Fluch*

hast ne pn! danke für die ausführliche antwort.


----------



## nordbeck (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Das tapfere Schneiderlein: Oder auch der endlose Fluch*

Bitte bitte bitte fang doch erstmal klein an. Hecht ist in Handling nicht ganz unproblematisch und generell ist das Naturköderangeln auf Raubfisch ne Disziplin für erfahrene Angler oder in deren Begleitung. Stichwort verangelte Fische und so.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Das tapfere Schneiderlein: Oder auch der endlose Fluch*

Ich verstehe das grundsätzliche Problem gerade nicht. Ich bin vielleicht nicht Erfolgreich aber auch nicht unerfahren.

Im Bereich Forellen-Angeln, was leider nur am Formellenpuff möglich ist, habe ich Erfahrungen gesammelt. Das Angel von Brassen, Rotaugen und Rotfedern ist mir auch bekannt (nur das es nicht die Kapitalen sind). Karpfen Angeln soll ebenfalls nicht gerade die leichteste Disziplin sein und wäre neben Hecht das nächste, was mir einfallen würde.

Was würdest du ansonsten als "klein anfangen" bezeichnen und vor allem ab wann sollte man erst auf Hecht gehen?


----------



## nordbeck (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Das tapfere Schneiderlein: Oder auch der endlose Fluch*

Karpfenangeln ist vielleicht kompliziert um den Fisch zum Biss zu bringen, beim Hechten gehts eher um das was danach passiert. Karpfen haken sich selbst beim Hechten muss man gut timen etc. 
Schonmal nen großen Hecht enthakt? Das ist kein Kinder Geburtstag. Das ist gefährlich für dich selbst und den Fisch noch mehr. 
Daher immer in Begleitung von jemandem die ersten Schritte machen, der auch weiß was er macht.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Das tapfere Schneiderlein: Oder auch der endlose Fluch*

Danke für die Erklärung


nordbeck schrieb:


> Schonmal nen großen Hecht enthakt? Das ist kein Kinder Geburtstag. Das ist gefährlich für dich selbst und den Fisch noch mehr.


Selbst nur Hechte im 60er Bereich. Ich war lediglich bei einem Meter Hecht einmal behilflich.


----------



## Matthias_R (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Das tapfere Schneiderlein: Oder auch der endlose Fluch*

Wenn Du 60er Hechte hattest, verstehe ich das Gejammer nicht. Das ist DIE perfekte Größe zur kulinarischen verwertung beim Hecht!


----------



## nordbeck (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Das tapfere Schneiderlein: Oder auch der endlose Fluch*

Wär ich Bewohner von South Central los Angeles und maximal pigmentiert würd ich "word!" Sagen


----------



## thanatos (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Das tapfere Schneiderlein: Oder auch der endlose Fluch*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Danke für die Erklärung
> 
> Selbst nur Hechte im 60er Bereich. Ich war lediglich bei einem Meter Hecht einmal behilflich.



Hechte sind doch die einfachsten Anfängerfische,beißwillig
und nicht übermäßig ausdauernd im Drill und wenn man sich mal an den rasiermesserscharfen Zähnchen verletzt ,lernt man wenigstens das man eben etwas vorsichtiger sein muß,sterben tut man davon sicher nicht ,wenn sie wieder aussteigen auch kein Drama der nächste sitzt bestimmt.
Abhaken :Wo gibt es da Probleme?Den Hecht mit nem Lappen
anfassen,Knüppel auf´n Kopp und wenn der Haken vorne 
hängt ist es schön wenn nicht wird das Vorfach ausgegehängt 
und zu Hause entfernt.So liebe Gutmenschen o Verzeihung Bessermenschen
ich gehe Angeln um Fische zu fangen ,nicht zum fotografieren,
filmen ect .Laßt mir das Meine ,ich mockiere mich auch nicht 
über das Eurige.:m


----------



## nordbeck (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Das tapfere Schneiderlein: Oder auch der endlose Fluch*

In ner Welt in der man alles entnimmt und es keine untermaßigen Fische gibt, da lass ich das durchgehen. 

Ansonsten am Thema vorbei.


----------



## nordbeck (28. Mai 2014)

Whua Falscher Thread mea culpa


----------



## paulmeyers (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Das tapfere Schneiderlein: Oder auch der endlose Fluch*

Thanatos, dein Text ist nicht nur inhaltlich schwer zu verstehen.


----------



## Casso (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Das tapfere Schneiderlein: Oder auch der endlose Fluch*

Ich finde den Text von Thanatos sehr verständlich. Und das sowohl inhaltlich wie auch vom Schreibstil her. Im übrigen teile ich auch seine Meinung! 

Klar, untermaßige Fische oder welche die eine bestimmte Größe erreicht haben setze ich schonen zurück (dann könnte man die Einwände von nordbeck berücksichtigen) aber wenn ich gerade Lust auf Hecht habe, die Maße passen und Platz zu Hause ist, wird er mitgenommen. 

Von daher kann man es, wenn man es den möchte, so handhaben wie Thanatos.


----------



## phirania (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Das tapfere Schneiderlein: Oder auch der endlose Fluch*

Good Posting...#6#6


----------



## nordbeck (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Das tapfere Schneiderlein: Oder auch der endlose Fluch*



Casso schrieb:


> Ich finde den Text von Thanatos sehr verständlich. Und das sowohl inhaltlich wie auch vom Schreibstil her. Im übrigen teile ich auch seine Meinung!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ja kann ja alles sein. Allerdings reißt er das Thema vom Zaun. Um cr gehts hier doch gar nicht. Der te möchte doch sowieso was fangen was er entnehmen kann? 

Ich empfehle hier nur ausdrücklich in Begleitung eines erfahrenen Anglers die ersten Versuche mit Hecht zu machen. 
Wenn jemand dann schreibt das ist alles käse und Hechtangeln das einfachste überhaupt gibts nen Facepalm.


----------



## angler1996 (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Das tapfere Schneiderlein: Oder auch der endlose Fluch*

nen was gibt's da?

Beißwillige Hechte zu fangen ist nun wahrlich nicht das Problem. Die Haken zu entfernen mit geeignetem Werkzeug lernt man durch Übung und indem man sich vorher überlegt, was mit dem Hecht passieren soll.
Deshalb spricht trotzdem nix gegen die Nutzung der Erfahrung von Kollegen, aber ne Wissenschaft ist das nun auch nicht.
Gruß A.


----------



## nordbeck (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Das tapfere Schneiderlein: Oder auch der endlose Fluch*

Facepalm. Steht ja da.  Zur Not mal googlen 

Ja wenn du meinst, dass das so easy ist frag ich mij wieso so viel Fisch verangelt wird


----------



## thanatos (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Das tapfere Schneiderlein: Oder auch der endlose Fluch*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Facepalm. Steht ja da.  Zur Not mal googlen
> 
> Ja wenn du meinst, dass das so easy ist frag ich mij wieso so viel Fisch verangelt wird



 Wir sitzen doch nicht zum googeln hier um Deine sc....
Fremdwörter zu verstehen |supergri,überhaupt wie angelt ihr denn
in meinen 60 Anglerjahren hab ich ein einziges mal einen 
35er Hecht an die gerade fütternden Elstern geopfert weil er meinen einer Black Furi bis sonst wo geschluckt hatte und die
ca 5 Kg Hornkraut in das er geflüchte war mit landen mußte.
Ist ihm leider nicht gut bekommen.
Hab es nun doch getan- gegoogelt- |kopfkrat mij-bedeutet-
Malawi Institute of Journalism ;+ 
Wünsche allen das der Regen morgen Pause macht und 
ihr einen schönen Vatertag habt,verschluckt euch nicht


----------



## nordbeck (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Das tapfere Schneiderlein: Oder auch der endlose Fluch*

Ja bei Kunstködern mag das sein, aber Biber will ja mir fetzen und Naturköder angeln.  Wie schnell da was verschluckt ist wissen doch mittlerweile die meisten. 

Und nochmal ein Bild, dann wird klar was gemeint ist.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Das tapfere Schneiderlein: Oder auch der endlose Fluch*

Mensch was ist denn los? 

Ziel des Themas war es eigentlich meine Erfahrungen in einer Art Tagebuch Form zu schildern und um hier und da mal den ein oder anderen Ratschlag zu bekommen. Ich wollte weder bevormundet werden, noch das man Dinge falsch interpretiert. Es sollte mir Spaß machen das Thema zu führen und vielleicht auch den anderen beim lesen. Schade das mir das nicht gelingt.



nordbeck schrieb:


> Der te möchte doch sowieso was fangen was er entnehmen kann?


Alles andere würde auch rechtliche Konsequenzen haben.



nordbeck schrieb:


> Ich empfehle hier nur ausdrücklich in Begleitung eines erfahrenen Anglers die ersten Versuche mit Hecht zu machen.


Der Ratschlag ist ja auch grundsätzlich gut und ich finde es richtig jemanden davor zu bewahren, sollte er keine Ahnung haben, ein Tier potentiell durch mangelnder Erfahrung zu quälen. Aber bei manchen Beiträgen habe ich echt das Gefühl als hätte ich schon etwas verbrochen, falsch gemacht oder würde mich wie der letzte Depp benehmen. Als hätte ich nen Finger auf der Brust.



Um kurz meine Erfahrungen zu erklären. Ich angle seit über 20 Jahren und habe eine 10 Jährige Pause gemacht die ich letztes Jahr beendet habe. Im letzten Jahr - um auf den Hecht zurück zu kommen - habe ich 2 Hecht abgehakt. Vor dieser Pause auch einige wenige, wo auch Untermaß dabei war, und ich diesen Hecht anschließend wieder habe lebendig schwimmen lassen. 
Ich bin kein Neuling. Ich bin einfach nur nicht Erfolgreich seit ich wieder begonnen habe und an diesen neuen Vereinsgewässern angle. Ich war vorher mittlere Seen und sehr kleine Flüsse gewohnt, diese aber gibt es hier nicht.


P.S.
Und um zum Abschluss noch einmal auf mein "gejammere" zurück zu kommen. Ich jammere nicht. Ich habe Spaß am angeln und der Natur. Und ich kann auch gut über mich selber lachen, wenn mal etwas schief gelaufen ist. Aber jammern, das ist nicht meine Art.

P.P.S. Ich versuche mich wie ein ordentlicher Angler zu verhalten. Das einhalten der Regeln und der Schutz des Tieres sowie eine artgerechte Behandlung haben dabei oberste Priorität. Ich bin keiner dieser Angler die sich leichtfertig über alles hinweg setzen.


----------



## nordbeck (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Das tapfere Schneiderlein: Oder auch der endlose Fluch*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Mensch was ist denn los?
> 
> Ziel des Themas war es eigentlich meine Erfahrungen in einer Art Tagebuch Form zu schildern und um hier und da mal den ein oder anderen Ratschlag zu bekommen. Ich wollte weder bevormundet werden, noch das man Dinge falsch interpretiert. Es sollte mir Spaß machen das Thema zu führen und vielleicht auch den anderen beim lesen. Schade das mir das nicht gelingt.
> 
> ...



generell nochmal, bevormunden will man dich (also ich jedenfalls) nicht, aber grad auf raubfisch mit naturköder kann man einiges durch mangelnde erfahrung, ungeschicktheit oder unaufmerksamkeit falsch machen. darauf weise ich nur hin und verweise auf verangelte fische. macht an strecken die man auch selbst beangelt dann doppelt keinen spaß.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Das tapfere Schneiderlein: Oder auch der endlose Fluch*

Danke für die Antwort.


nordbeck schrieb:


> *und mittlere seen und mittlere flüsse gibts doch zuhauf im EMSland? In Lingen der Dieksee ist doch auch unweit von dir?*


Ich bin im Meppener Verein. Da gibt es zwar zwei Seen im Verein, da angelt aber zu recht kein Mensch. Bei einem hatte ich es einmal versucht, allerdings habe ich es nicht mal geschafft in die nähe des Wassers zu kommen ^^

Meine Erfahrungen an Flüssen waren damals die Ohe und Sagter Ems oder aber der Kanal in Papenburg. Die sind wirklich relativ dünn gewesen, da konnte ich mich seinerzeit nicht beklagen.


nordbeck schrieb:


> *vielleicht jammerst du nicht, oder zumindest nicht  absichtlich, aber ich glaub das kommt vielen so vor. vielleicht ist  deine wortwahl nicht so ganz glücklich, "tapferes" schneiderlein hört  sich schon ein bisschen nach mitleid an, oder?*


Das war ein Wortspiel mit dem gleichnamigen Märchen und darf mit Humor gesehen werden.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Das_tapfere_Schneiderlein
Aber vermutlich ist es die Wortwahl.


----------



## nordbeck (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Das tapfere Schneiderlein: Oder auch der endlose Fluch*

Ja das hab ich schon verstanden, ist ja auch an sich Mega passend, allerdings kann man das mit den Posts hier im Thread auch in die andere Richtung interpretieren.


----------



## paulmeyers (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Das tapfere Schneiderlein: Oder auch der endlose Fluch*

thanatos blökt einfach hier rum zu einem Thema das der TE gar nicht haben wollte. Und nordbeck hat nunmal nicht so unrecht mit der Aussage das ein erfahrener Angler Kniffe vermitteln kann wie das ganze Prozedere (entnahme oder nicht) einfacher zu handhaben ist. 
Da brauch man nicht gleich wieder die Gutmenschen-Kanone rausholen wenn man noch nichtmal verstanden hat was das bedeuten soll.


----------



## Polarfuchs (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Das tapfere Schneiderlein: Oder auch der endlose Fluch*

Peeeetriiiiiii!!!
Klappt doch#6


----------



## mathei (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Das tapfere Schneiderlein: Oder auch der endlose Fluch*

auch an dieser stelle ein fettes petri


----------



## ulfschneider (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Das tapfere Schneiderlein: Oder auch der endlose Fluch*

Bei mir war die Angelpause von 26 bis 46 und wurde erst letztes Jahr im Oktober beendet. Danach 2 Monate nichts gefangen, ich hatte bereits Selbstzweifel. Dann ein 69er Hecht und seitdem läuft es ganz gut. Ich kann also ganz gut nachvollziehen wie es dir geht. Also ein ganz dickes PETRI von mir.


----------



## Vanner (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Das tapfere Schneiderlein: Oder auch der endlose Fluch*

Dann mal Petri zum Hecht und weiter so.


----------



## Casso (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Das tapfere Schneiderlein: Oder auch der endlose Fluch*

Petri an dieser Stelle! 
Hoffe der Hecht hat geschmeckt? 
Motivierst mich auch, mich intensiver mit dem Spinnen zu beschäftigen. #6


----------



## Dennis Knoll (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Das tapfere Schneiderlein: Oder auch der endlose Fluch*

Danke euch Leute 



Casso schrieb:


> Petri an dieser Stelle!
> Hoffe der Hecht hat geschmeckt?


Sehr gut sogar.
Im "Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke." gibt es auch ein Bild und das Rezept dazu.



Casso schrieb:


> Motivierst mich auch, mich intensiver mit dem Spinnen zu beschäftigen. #6


Das freut mich zu hören :m

Bin selber weiterhin jeden Abend unterwegs und bin gespannt wann da mal wieder etwas zappelt. Die letzten Tage ist es an den Gewässern wesentlich ruhiger gewesen, wenig Bewegung, daher probiere ich weiterhin diverse Stellen aus und versuche mich auch vor dem dunkel werden noch auf Zander.


----------



## PirschHirsch (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Das tapfere Schneiderlein: Oder auch der endlose Fluch*

Na also, geht doch!

Wenn Du mal gezielt mittem *IM *Kraut am Grund rumballern willst, versuch nen Skirted Jig mit Krautschutzborsten. Idealerweise mit nem Kopf, der über ein "längsoptimiertes" Öhr verfügt (damit sich auch da nix festsetzt).

Bei Bedarf mit nem so schweren Kopf, dass er durch das Kraut direkt bis zum Grund runterknallt und sich sozusagen den Weg freischießt (z. B. der schwerste Rattlin Grass Stalker mit 28 g, der genau dafür gedacht ist). Die Dinger sind extrem hängerresistent (zuminest in Pflanzen und Totholz - Steinpackungen sind da natürlich ein anderer Schnack, aber hier gehts ja um Gemüse).

Die Trailer-Wahl ist jedoch so ne Religion für sich. Die einen schwören auf Creatures, Krebs- oder Larvenimitate etc., primitiver Veranlagte (wie ich da einer bin) montieren nen geköpften Fin-S-Fish, Twisterschwanz oder ähnlich Konventionelleres.

Son Ding kannst Du schön auf der Stelle arbeiten lassen - dann plustern die Fransen schön in der Gegend rum. Stell Dir einfach vor, Du willst irgendein Vieh imitieren, das da im Boden zwischen dem Grünzeug rumbuddelt, mit seinen Extremitäten um sich fusselt und dabei ne Runde schwanzhochreckend auf der Stelle rumbounct.

Dass ein Stinger an so nem Weedless-Ding nix verloren hat, versteht sich von selbst.

Ich find die Teile geil - kann man an Stellen einsetzen, an denen jeglicher normale Jig sofort die Segel in den Pflanzen streicht. Kopfgewicht wie gesagt nach erforderlicher Penetrationsintensität wählen - je dichter der Bewuchs, desto schwerer (soll ja einwandfrei bis zum Grund durchschlagen).

Somit kannst Du auch im Kraut gezielt die Wasserschichten scannen - Frog für oben, Krautblinker für Mitte, Skirted Jig für den Grund. Irgendwo wird da dann schon was Hungriges druff lauern.

Entsprechend angepasstes bzw. ausreichend schweres Gerät ist halt auch vonnöten (Geflecht mit mindestens 10 kg Tragkraft usw. - dünnes UL-Gepopele ist da ratzfatz von der erklecklich dichten Unterwasserumgebung durchrasiert). 

Denn Jagen im Sumpf ist kein Spielzeugangeln - man bewegt sich sehr dicht an der Risikogrenze bzw. mitten im Risiko und braucht daher unbedingt entsprechende Reserven (auch, falls mit dem Fisch mal 4 kg Kraut mit rauskommen). 

Da sind keinerlei Zeit und kein Platz zum Drillen - da heißt es kompromisslos kranen, was nur geht, damit sich der Fisch nicht festsetzt. Eine robuste (Ganzmetall-)Rolle mit stabiler Achse ist dem auch sehr zuträglich. 

Bremse so hart einstellen wie möglich (also Freigabe erst vor Materialüberlastung) - der darf möglichst keinen Meter Schnur bekommen (weil dieser Meter je nach Angelstelle schon einer zuviel sein kann).

Entsprechend groß sollte auch der Kescher sein (damit die 4 kg Kraut auch mit reinpassen).


----------



## Dennis Knoll (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Das tapfere Schneiderlein: Oder auch der endlose Fluch*

Das Angeln im Kraut klappt mit den bisherigen Ködern wirklich wunderbar, das scheint echt mein Ding zu sein. (Vorher habe ich so etwas immer gemieden)

Aber solch ein Skirted Jig klingt wirklich klasse, da werde ich mal schauen wo ich mir solch Köder besorgen kann. Danke für den Tipp, die Dinge sehen echt spannend aus.


----------



## PirschHirsch (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Das tapfere Schneiderlein: Oder auch der endlose Fluch*



> (Vorher habe ich so etwas immer gemieden)


Sei froh, dass Du es nicht mehr tust - solche Stellen sind durch allgemeines Meiden oft deutlich weniger beangelt. Ein nicht zu unterschätzender Vorteil.

Probier das ruhig aus mit den Skirted Jigs - wirst sehn, das macht tierisch Fun. Musst ja nicht gleich 23434534 verschiedene Modelle kaufen.

Als Trailer nimm ruhig erstmal bereits vorhandene Gummifische in passender Größe etc. - das tuts für den Anfang völlig. Hauptsache, da hinten wedelt was bei relativ stationärer Köderführung. Bei Bedarf einfach passend zu- bzw. einschneiden.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Das tapfere Schneiderlein: Oder auch der endlose Fluch*

Das war mein größter Fehler letzte Jahr.
Ich habe immer die Stellen geangelt, die am bequemsten ausgesehen haben.

Jetzt suche ich nach Stellen wo ich einen Hecht aber nicht den Angler vermute.


----------



## PirschHirsch (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Das tapfere Schneiderlein: Oder auch der endlose Fluch*

Idealerweise musst Du vorher auch noch ne dreckige Böschung runterklettern, über umgefallene Bäume steigen etc. - je unbequemer für die Mehrheit des faulen Anglervolks, desto besser für Dich.

Halt dabei entsprechend aufpassen und kein gesponnenes Risiko eingehen - kein Fisch ist einen gebrochenen Hals oder Schlimmeres wert. Dasselbe gilt auch für eventuelle Watversuche in wüst versifften Ecken.

Schließlich soll sich ja der Fisch den Köder reinsaugen und nicht der Grund Dein Gerippe.


----------



## Black-Death (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Das tapfere Schneiderlein: Oder auch der endlose Fluch*

bin heute erst auf diesen schönen thread gestoßen.

man findet sich irgendwie wieder 

PS: nettes angeloutfit :vik:


----------



## Casso (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Das tapfere Schneiderlein: Oder auch der endlose Fluch*

Erneutes Petri an dieser Stelle #6

Morgen geht es auch für mich wieder los. Habe mir vorgenommen, mir ein Gewässer nun mal genauer anzusehen bzw. jetzt mal öfter loszufahren. Erstmal stelle ich morgen den Friedlingen nach. Eventuell ist aber auch eine kleine GuFi-Session drin. ^^

Gruß.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Das tapfere Schneiderlein: Oder auch der endlose Fluch*



Casso schrieb:


> Morgen geht es auch für mich wieder los. Habe mir vorgenommen, mir ein Gewässer nun mal genauer anzusehen bzw. jetzt mal öfter loszufahren. Erstmal stelle ich morgen den Friedlingen nach. Eventuell ist aber auch eine kleine GuFi-Session drin. ^^


Na da drücke ich dir doch die Daumen und hoffe auch von dir und deinen Erfolgen lesen zu dürfen 

Heute Abend geht es wieder los. Ein Freund begleitet mich dieses mal mit seiner Kamera.


----------



## PirschHirsch (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Das tapfere Schneiderlein: Oder auch der endlose Fluch*



> Ein Freund begleitet mich dieses mal mit seiner Kamera.


Auf dass die sorgsam ausgesuchten Stellen dann schon bald von einer unerträglichen Dauer-Heuschrecken-Invasion heimgesucht werden - Du wolltest doch eigentlich mehr Fische als Angler sehen, so wie ich das verstanden habe.

Mein Tipp: 

Mach (Video-)Aufnahmen lediglich für Dich privat und - falls doch was im Netz veröffentlicht werden soll - den Hintergrund komplett (!) unkenntlich.

Konkrete Gewässernennung natürlich auch ein absolutes No-Go - wo Du da angelst, geht überhaupt niemand etwas an (ich lach mich immer kaputt, wenn Leute hier im Board bei der Frage "wie soll ich an Stelle XYZ angeln" sogar noch mit exakten GPS-Koordinaten nebst Bild mit klar eingezeichneten Markierungen aufwarten - schneller kann man unerwünschte Schmeißfliegenscharen nun wirklich nicht mehr anlocken).

Ansonsten kannst Du schon bald wieder auf Stellensuche gehen, weil die gefundenen Spots komplett verbrannt und/oder dauerbelagert sind. Du glaubst gar nicht, was in dieser Hinsicht so alles (leider) möglich ist und was für nervige Gestalten dann auf einmal bei Dir am Wasser auftauchen.

Die Geier warten schon - das braucht echt kein Mensch. Entsprechend Klappe halten ist also absolut essentiell, wenn Du auf Dauer Ruhe und Erfolg genießen willst. Insbesondere in Ecken mit evtl. sowieso schon hohem Angeldruck.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Das tapfere Schneiderlein: Oder auch der endlose Fluch*

Logo, das Problem ist natürlich nicht ganz unbekannt 

Auch wenn man hier in meiner Gegend jetzt nicht so oft Angler sieht, vor allem abseits der bekannten Stellen. Da muss man sich schon weniger Sorgen machen. (was nicht heißt, das man nicht auch Vorsicht walten lassen sollte)

Ob es dann im Netz als Video veröffentlicht werden soll, das schaue ich dann mal. Aber wenn, dann in erster Linie als Pannenshow.  Alles andere wäre mangels können unsinnig und würde nicht so viel Spaß machen.


----------



## d0ni (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Das tapfere Schneiderlein: Oder auch der endlose Fluch*

Zu welchen Tageszeiten biste denn Angeln gewesen? 

Grade im Sommer geht, meiner Erfahrung nach, eh net soviel auf Hecht. 
Und wenn doch sinds oft nur die kleineren 

Also ganz klar die Morgen- und Abendstunden nutzen. Wer will auch bei der Hitze in der Sonne rum rennen. 

Oder mal an Karpfen gedacht? Ich geh oft gar nicht mehr auf Hecht von Juni/Juli bis September.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Das tapfere Schneiderlein: Oder auch der endlose Fluch*



d0ni schrieb:


> Zu welchen Tageszeiten biste denn Angeln gewesen?


Ich gehe in der Woche immer nach der Arbeit los.
Frühestens ab 17 Uhr, meist aber eher 18 Uhr und später und dann bis c.a. 22:30 Uhr.



d0ni schrieb:


> Oder mal an Karpfen gedacht? Ich geh oft gar nicht mehr auf Hecht von Juni/Juli bis September.


Da ich meist Abends nach der Arbeit und recht spontan unterwegs bin, bin ich lieber schnell und ohne großartigen Aufwand am Wasser.
Darüber hinaus gehe ich ungern alleine Ansitzen. Und da ich hier kaum jemanden kenne, der mit angeln würde, wird es auch am Wochenende nur extrem selten was.


----------



## Killerschnauze (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Das tapfere Schneiderlein: Oder auch der endlose Fluch*

Ich würd mich ein deiner Stelle nur auf ein Gewässer konzentrieren, irgendwann weiß man wann wo was zu fangen ist.

Ich würde auf jeden Fall immer eine Rute mit Tauwurm an der Pose schwimmend oder auf Grund bestücken, da kannst fast nicht nichts fangen.

Nicht unterkriegen lassen.

mfg
martin


----------



## Jose (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Das tapfere Schneiderlein: Oder auch der endlose Fluch*



Killerschnauze schrieb:


> ...Als köder würde ich auf jeden Fall immer eine Rute mit Tauwurm an der Pose schwimmend oder auf Grund anbieten, da kannst fast nicht nichts fangen...



geht aber nur da, wo man mit zwei ruten angeln darf.


(rute mit tauwurm, auf grund oder schwimmend mit pose anbieten. originell... :m)


----------



## Hümpfi (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Das tapfere Schneiderlein: Oder auch der endlose Fluch*

Mit dem Hecht hast du im Hochsommer schonmal denn passenden Zielfisch. In dieser Zeit sind nach meinen Erfahrungen die besten Fänge in bezug auf Masse und Klasse möglich. An deiner Stelle würde ich deine Angelei in die ganz frühen Morgenstunden verlegen. Warum? Ganz einfach am Abend gibt es meist eine Beissphase der Hechte. Diese ist jedoch nach meiner Erfahrung deutlich kürzer als die Morgentliche Beissphase. Am Abend ist das Wasser über denn Tag gesehen am Wärmsten. Istja Logisch denn den ganzen Tag knallt die Sonne aufs Wasser und das macht die Hechte inaktiv und träge. Am Frühen morgen jedoch ist das Wasser am Kühlsten und somit auch die Hechte sehr Aktiv. Wenn du morgens sobald es hell wird am Wasser stehst klappt es auch mit denn Hechten. 

Desweiteren würde ich mich an deiner Stelle auf ein Gewässer beschränken und erstmal versuchen dieses Perfekt "lesen" zu können. Das ist das A und O für Gute Fänge.

Nimm dir immer nen Kumpel mit zum Angeln. Fischt beide immer unterschiedlich und Testet wer besser Fängt. Erfahrungen immer untereinander austauschen und wenn es noch so kleine Details sind das kann Fangentscheidet sein. Unterm Strich sind beide Angler Erfolgreicher wenn sie zusammenarbeiten, denn jeder hat seine eigenen Ideen bzw. Angelstil. An einem Tag Funktioniert dein Angelstil am anderen der deines Kollegen. Zieht man jedoch immer alleine los, Fischt man meist einfach seinen "Stiefel" und einem entgehen gute Fische.

mfg


----------



## Dennis Knoll (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Das tapfere Schneiderlein: Oder auch der endlose Fluch*



Hümpfi schrieb:


> An deiner Stelle würde ich deine Angelei in die ganz frühen Morgenstunden verlegen. Warum? Ganz einfach am Abend gibt es meist eine Beissphase der Hechte. Diese ist jedoch nach meiner Erfahrung deutlich kürzer als die Morgentliche Beissphase.


Morgens ist ja nur am Wochenende möglich. In der Woche bleibt mir daher nur Abends.



Hümpfi schrieb:


> Nimm dir immer nen Kumpel mit zum Angeln.


Grundsätzlich würde ich eh lieber mit jemanden los ziehen. Aber im Freundeskreis gibt es keine Angler und auch sonst kenne ich niemanden aus der Gegend, mit dem man angeln gehen könnte.

Gestern habe ich allerdings das erste mal einen Angler an der Stelle getroffen, an der ich die Tage schon erfolglos war. Nachdem der zu Anfang viele kleine Barsche (Drop Shop Montage) erwischt hatte, habe ich mich noch lange mit ihm unterhalten. War sehr angenehm und er hat mir dann ein wenig erklärt, wir haben über unser Equipment und sonstiges gesprochen. Zum Schluss dann noch die Nummer ausgetauscht und mit ihm, er ist anscheinend auch fast jeden Abend am Wasser, möchte ich die Tage dann mal Abends los. Wäre klasse wenn man dann endlich jemanden findet, mit dem man zusammen los kann und der einem vor allem auch Tipps in diesen Gewässern geben kann.
Hat mich auf jeden Fall gefreut da mal jemanden kennen zu lernen, der aus der Gegend kommt und an den selben Gewässer angelt.

Hat wieder ein wenig Motivation gebracht (und gezeigt das die Stelle, an der ich war und er auch hin wollte, nicht so pralle war).


----------



## thanatos (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Das tapfere Schneiderlein: Oder auch der endlose Fluch*

das Theorie und Praxis ganz verschieden #q
haben mich meine persöhnlichen Erlebnisse gelehrt,
losgezogen morgens in der Dunkelheit ,sich den A.....
abgefroren,und nix hat gezupft |gr: und dann in der sengenden
Hitze wirklich noch einen guten Hecht ,Zander ,Karpfen oder Aal
erwischt ,wohlgemerkt alles auf Köderfisch.|bigeyes
Ein zweites Beispiel,wenn die beste "Hechtsaison "ist im Spätherbst ist bei uns absolut keiner mehr an den Haken zu bekommen.
Wenn ich mir so die gegensätzlichen Beiträge durchlese komme ich mal wieder zu dem Schluß -man kann beim Angeln nix pauschalieren.:q


----------



## nordbeck (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Das tapfere Schneiderlein: Oder auch der endlose Fluch*

Irgendwas machste scheinbar falsch. Ob selbstgemachte Köder für Anfänger die beste Wahl sind, weiß ich auch nicht genau.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Das tapfere Schneiderlein: Oder auch der endlose Fluch*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Irgendwas machste scheinbar falsch.


You don't say |bla:

Ich war die letzten Tage auch mit 2 anderen erfahrenen Anglern unterwegs. Selbes Leid.


----------



## Fares (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Das tapfere Schneiderlein: Oder auch der endlose Fluch*

Angelst du seit diesem Jahr?
Wenn ja, dann Glückwunsch: Du realisierst, dass die Angeldvds aus den Magazinen von Anglern gemacht werden die einfach wissen was sie tun.
Vor dir leigt nun viel Arbeit. Angeln bedeutet lernen. Da nützt es nicht hier immer nachzufragen. Sondern Tag für  Tag deine Erfahrungen ausbauen und dazulernen.
Was hast du denn vor dem Köder an Vorfach angebracht?
Ich hoffe nicht diese grünen, 10cm kurzen Stahlvorfächer. 
Hinterfrage alles, was direkt mit dem Fischfang zu tun hat.
Sonnenmilch an den Fingern und dann den Tauwurm anfassen zum Beispiel.
Man sagt ja immer" Wer fängt hat Recht". Ich glaube du solltest, um an dieser Aussage halt zu machen, alles anders machen was immer du im Moment auch tust.
Denn wer halt so lange nix fängt macht auf jeden Fall nicht viel richtig.
Respekt zu deinen Spinnern. Aber ernsthaft. Ein Spinner brauch nicht hier und da ein Detail haben. Laß ein Spinner Spinner sein. Er soll sich nur drehen.
Und such dir andere Fischarten. Geh auf Rotauge/Weißfisch stippen. Da lernst du meiner Meinung nach am meisten.


----------



## nordbeck (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Das tapfere Schneiderlein: Oder auch der endlose Fluch*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> You don't say |bla:
> 
> Ich war die letzten Tage auch mit 2 anderen erfahrenen Anglern unterwegs. Selbes Leid.





na dann ^^
anderes hobby suchen?


rotaugen etc will er ja nicht, kann er ja. eigentlich ist er ja ein guter angler, er hat nur pech (sagt er)


----------



## RayZero (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Das tapfere Schneiderlein: Oder auch der endlose Fluch*

Servus!

Also ich bin in diesem Jahr ja auch wieder eingestiegen, war aber erst 3x am Wasser. Konnte aber jedes mal etwas fangen - dass ist mir früher nicht gelungen! Es waren allesamt keine Traumfische, aber verwertbare Fische. Einen Schniepelhecht von 50cm fange ich eigentlich immer und sei es 5min vor Schluss .

Ich habe auch versucht mir über Youtube und co. alle neuen, fängigen Spinnfischer-Methoden anzueignen. Neben Wobbler, GuFi gehört nun auch Drop-Shot, Texas- und Carolinarig dazu.

Das du so oft schneiderst, ist schon seltsam. Eventuell liegts ja nicht an der Technik oder an den Ködern, sondern beim Lesen des Gewässers. Seit dem ich mir gezielt überlege, wo am Wasser welcher Fisch stehen könnte, läufts bei mir sehr viel besser.


----------



## Fares (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Das tapfere Schneiderlein: Oder auch der endlose Fluch*

@ nordbeck

Das mit dem anderen Hobby wollte ich so nicht sagen.
Ich bin übrigens auch ein richtig guter Fussballer. Nur wenn ich gegen den Ball trete treffe ich ihn nie so richtig...


----------



## nordbeck (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Das tapfere Schneiderlein: Oder auch der endlose Fluch*

meinte dich damit nicht, hab ein zitat eingefügt.


----------



## Trollwut (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Das tapfere Schneiderlein: Oder auch der endlose Fluch*

Nur so nebenbei, das muss nich an ihm liegen.
Als Beispiel: Bei uns haben die ca 10 Karpfenspezis im Verein am Main nur Beifang. Brassen, Döbel, Barben, etc verirren sich an den Haken, aber seit 2!!! Monaten kam bei denen kein Karpfen mehr raus. So lang brauchen die nichmal mit unterbrecchung zum laichen. Es is, als wär der Main Karpfenfrei. Im See dagegen laufen sie recht gut


----------



## Fuschus (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Das tapfere Schneiderlein: Oder auch der endlose Fluch*



nordbeck schrieb:


> na dann ^^
> anderes hobby suchen?


Hat doch trotzdem spass |kopfkrat




nordbeck schrieb:


> rotaugen etc will er ja nicht, kann er ja. eigentlich ist er ja ein guter angler, er hat nur pech (sagt er)


Friedfisch angeln kann jeder wo bleibt da das Erfolgsgefühl wenn man alle 5 min nen Fisch rausholt? Gute Tips#q


----------



## nordbeck (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Das tapfere Schneiderlein: Oder auch der endlose Fluch*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Nur so nebenbei, das muss nich an ihm liegen.
> Als Beispiel: Bei uns haben die ca 10 Karpfenspezis im Verein am Main nur Beifang. Brassen, Döbel, Barben, etc verirren sich an den Haken, aber seit 2!!! Monaten kam bei denen kein Karpfen mehr raus. So lang brauchen die nichmal mit unterbrecchung zum laichen. Es is, als wär der Main Karpfenfrei. Im See dagegen laufen sie recht gut




Ja glaub karpfen ist ein bisschen heikler als Hecht im Küchenfenster. 

Furchus, ja wenn es so einfach wär, wieso fragen hier dann gefühlt alle zwei Wochen Leute "isch kann nisch rotauge und köderfisch fangen"


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Das tapfere Schneiderlein: Oder auch der endlose Fluch*



nordbeck schrieb:


> anderes hobby suchen?




Würde ich auch sagen, manchmal ist Hopfen und Malz verloren!

Es gibt Leute, die theoretisch und praktisch alles richtig machen und trotzdem nicht's fangen.
Denen ist die Kunst des Fischens einfach nicht gegeben, schlechtes Karma oder einfach nur Schaiße an den Pfoten, man weiß es nicht...

@Biberpelz

Kennst du einen Zauberer bei euch in der Gegend?


----------



## Dennis Knoll (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Das tapfere Schneiderlein: Oder auch der endlose Fluch*



Fares schrieb:


> Angelst du seit diesem Jahr?


Schon seit über 20 Jahren. 10 Jahre semi aktive Pause gehabt und im letzten Jahr wieder angefangen. Steht aber auch im Eingangspost (übrigens aus dem letzten Jahr).



Fares schrieb:


> Das mit dem anderen Hobby wollte ich so nicht sagen.
> Ich bin übrigens auch ein richtig guter Fussballer. Nur wenn ich gegen den Ball trete treffe ich ihn nie so richtig...


Mensch, ihr seid ja richtige Witzköppe....

Ist es in letzter Zeit in Mode gekommen, sich auf Teufel komm raus wie ein unantastbares Ars chloch aufzuführen, anstatt einfach dezent die Fresse zu halten, wenn man schon nichts passendes dazu beizutragen hat? Ist schon schwer einen respektvollen Umgang untereinander zu wahren. 

In dem Sinne, danke


----------



## PirschHirsch (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Das tapfere Schneiderlein: Oder auch der endlose Fluch*

Cool bleiben, auf das erfolgversprechendste Gewässer konzentrieren, dieses möglichst genau scannen.

Wenn gerade offenbar sowieso komplette Beißflaute herrscht, Lotrute auspacken, Grund abtasten, Kanten bzw. andere Strukturen suchen usw.

Man kann nix erzwingen - wohl aber systematisch (vor-)arbeiten.

Je mehr Du detailliert über das Ding weißt, desto besser wird es irgendwann klappen.

Da kannst Du in ein paar Stunden ordentlich was in puncto Gewässerkenntnis reißen. Reicht ja bereits, wenn Du z. B. an einem See schonmal eine mittelgroße Ecke ganz genau erforscht hast.

Beim nächsten Mal kommt dann eben die nächste dran usw. Falls erlaubt bzw. vorhanden, natürlich Boot mit Echolot verwenden, das spart ungemein viel Zeit.

Karte anlegen, "Strecke mit Stippe machen" etc. (habe ich glaube ich schonmal hier geschrieben). So schließt sich nach ner Weile das Gesamtbild. Dauert halt, aber lohnt sich.

Und auch dann beim eigentlichen Spinnen gezielt vorgehen und nicht irgendwas irgendwie irgendwo hinfeuern.

Einfach für jede Wassertiefe nen passenden Köder einpacken und dann die Spots von oben nach unten absuchen.

Also Topwater --> knapp unter der Oberfläche --> 1. Mittelwasserschicht --> 2. Mittelwasserschicht --> ... ---> Grund

Sauberes Loten hilft ungemein, für die jeweiligen Stellen Köder mit passender Lauftiefe auswählen zu können.

Nützt ja nix, wenn Du nen Super Deep Runner mit 11 m Lauftiefe dranhängst und der Tümpel da nur 80 cm hat - oder nen Extremflachläufer über 29 m Tiefe einsetzt.

Megasumpfsiffschlammgrund ist z. B. nicht unbedingt zanderträchtig - daher das Abtasten. Zudem mögen Fische allgemein nicht unbedingt sauerstoffkillende Boden-Gammellaub-Ultramorchelung.

Wenn das Abtastblei übelst nach Gully stinkt, würde ich da erstmal wegbleiben und an die nächste Stelle ziehen. 

Somit macht es Sinn, ein Abtastblei zu verwenden, an dem was hängenbleiben kann (oder halt n großen Drilling mit angeklemmten Widerhaken und abgezwickten Spitzen - zwecks Unfall-Fischreiß-Vermeidung - als Kralle dranbinden - der sammelt auch Matsch, Blätter usw. ein).

Zum Strecke machen und Scannen per Spinne sind auch richtige Weitwurfköder u. U. nicht so übel - da gilts so viel Fläche wie möglich abzusuchen. Spinnerbaits sind toll, keine Frage - aber sie fliegen halt recht besch*******.

Also dran mit nem Lipless Crank, Max Rap, Spöket, gut fliegendem Blinker etc. und weit rausfeuern, was das Zeug hält.

Ich würde da erstmal zwischen "Spotködern" und "Suchködern" unterscheiden.

Ob Du im Mittelwasser Blech, Wobbler, Swimbaits, durchgekurbelte Gummis oder sonstwas nimmst, ist komplett Geschmackssache - da hilft wie immer nur Ausprobieren.

Ebenfalls, ob Silent-Köder oder Rassler besser funzen. Da gibts keinerlei Pauschalrezept. Ebenso in puncto Köderfarben.

Alternative Wege gehen - Blinker jiggend führen und dabei immer wieder auf den Grund knallen lassen etc. Da gibts unendlich viel Möglichkeiten, die Köderführung mit einem einzigen Teil zu variieren. Lieber wenige Köder, aber die richtig im Griff - als ein ganzes Arsenal, aber das nur oberflächlich kontrolliert.

Macht schließlich auch Bock, rauszufinden, was man mit einem einzigen Köder so anstellen kann.

Ich kann Dir allerdings nur raten, bei unbekannten und potentiell derb hängerträchtigen Spots in Grundnähe mit Gummi zu angeln - sonst wirds u. U. ganz böse teuer.

Dementsprechend kann ein Topwater-Teil ne Runde mehr kosten |supergri

Köfi am Drachkovitch-System oder Stahl-Carolina ist auch immer ne Alternative. 

Also Stippe raus und die Ergebnisse anschließend verraubfischen. Tauwurm am Carolina auf Barsch - ne weitere Alternative.

Und - falls bei Euch erlaubt - auch auf jeden Fall mal nachts angreifen.


----------



## Trollwut (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Das tapfere Schneiderlein: Oder auch der endlose Fluch*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Ja glaub karpfen ist ein bisschen heikler als Hecht im Küchenfenster.
> 
> "




Seh ich anders... Aber hat ja so jeder seine Erfahrung


----------



## nordbeck (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Das tapfere Schneiderlein: Oder auch der endlose Fluch*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Seh ich anders... Aber hat ja so jeder seine Erfahrung



ja, bei euch mag das so sein. ihr habt aber auch fast zustände wie im pay lake 

und halt dir mal unsere session vor augen. wir hatten zu zweit 5-6 karpfen in 3 tagen und stefan 3 (?) hechte an nem abend...


----------



## Fares (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Das tapfere Schneiderlein: Oder auch der endlose Fluch*

manchmal ist Hopfen und Malz verloren!

Recht hast du.

Wenn du eine 10jährige pause hattest in deinen 20 "anglerjahren", dann hast du eben nur 10 "Anglerjahre".

Beleidigen laß ich mich hier übrigens nicht!

Es ist nunmal Fakt, dass die Fänge in deinen letzten 25 Angeltagen gegen null gehen.
Und dein PB Hecht (In 20 Anglerjahren wohlgemerkt) liegt bei 75 cm.

Ich will dir wirklich helfen: Ich habe dir doch ernsthafte Tipps gegeben. Bereits 2x. 
Hier mein dritter Tipp: Hör mit dem Angeln auf.

Versuch dich mal im Castingsport.


----------



## Stoney0066 (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Das tapfere Schneiderlein: Oder auch der endlose Fluch*

Hab mir nicht alles durchgelesen, also sorry wenn ich mit was komm was schon geschrieben wurde...

@PirschHirsch: Top Anleitung! #6 Damit solltest du was anfangen können!

Ansonsten hilft es Tagebuch zu schreiben: Wann genau hab ich was auf welchen Köder in welcher Tiefe gefangen mit welcher Technik... Incl. Wetterverhältnisse.

Und verzettel dich nicht in tausend verschiedenen Ködern. Geh pro Tag immer nur auf einen Zielfisch. Und dafür nimmst z.B. auf Hecht nur ein paar Gummis in 3 gängigen Farben und nen Blinker in Silber/Rot mit. So kommst du gar nicht erst in die Versuchung was anderes zu probieren wenns mal 30 min nicht läuft. Damit beackerst du die verheißungsvollen Stellen komplett durch. Und zwar die komplette Angelzeit. Nur so kriegst du raus ob an der Stelle was geht und zu welcher Uhrzeit. Wenn das zu eintönig ist nimm 4 Stellen und beacker jede 1 stunde lang, am nächsten Tag tauschst du die Stellen dann entsprechend den Zeiten an denen du noch nicht dort warst.

Wenn du Barsche suchen willst nimm nen Tauwurm mit! Bei uns gibts auf Barsch nix besseres! Bissverhältnis bei uns gegen Gummi 20:1!

Und wenn ich das richtig gelesen hab gehst du gern an Stellen wo kein anderer fischt... oft hat das seinen Grund! Nämlich das dort nix geht... Zum Üben sind die gut besuchten Stellen meist gut, da in der Regel immer mal was beist, auch wenn viel Angeldruck herrscht. Und dort hast du auch ne größere Chance mal jemand zu treffen der dir bissl was zeigen kann oder mal mit dir fischen geht! Wenns irgendwann mal läuft und man so n bisschen ein Gefühl bekommen hat kann man sich immer noch neue Stellen erarbeiten, aber ohne Plan ist das meist seeeehr müßig...


----------



## Dennis Knoll (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Das tapfere Schneiderlein: Oder auch der endlose Fluch*



Fares schrieb:


> manchmal ist Hopfen und Malz verloren!
> 
> Recht hast du.


In dem Sinne: Kann gelöscht oder geschlossen werden
|wavey:


Edit: Großen Dank an PirschHirsch, Stoney0066 und alle anderen, die noch freundlich geantwortet haben. Danke


----------



## wrdaniel (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Das tapfere Schneiderlein: Oder auch der endlose Fluch*

Man sollte nie vergessen, die meisten fangen im Internet besser als am Wasser. Und rießengroß sind die Fische auch alle noch


----------



## pike-81 (28. Juli 2014)

Moinsen!
Gerade beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht würde ich den Spot nicht stundenlang beharken. 
Dann lieber später, z.B. auf dem Rückweg, noch ein paar Würfe machen. 
In 4h bin ich am Ufer schon um den halben See rum. 
Fächerförmig die Wassersäule abwerfen und weiter. 
Oft kommt der Biß ziemlich schnell, oder überhaupt nicht. 
Petri


----------



## Stoney0066 (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Das tapfere Schneiderlein: Oder auch der endlose Fluch*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> Gerade beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht würde ich den Spot nicht stundenlang beharken.
> Dann lieber später, z.B. auf dem Rückweg, noch ein paar Würfe machen.
> In 4h bin ich am Ufer schon um den halben See rum.
> ...



Ja klar, in der Regel mach ich das auch so, aber wenn man noch keinen Plan hat ob da überhaupt was beist macht das manchmal schon Sinn. Mach das auch öfter so an Stellen wo ich grad nicht weiß ob oder wann was geht, oftmals hats dann plötzlich nach 1 oder 2 Stunden geknallt und plötzlich waren die Fische da bzw. in Beislaune. Das hat mir schon einige Sternstunden beschert. Was ja aber nicht heißen muss dass das immer funktioniert... Wo nix is, kann logischerweise auch nix beisen! ;-)

Mit Wurm und Köfi an der Pose mal ein paar Stellen durchangeln ist auch nie verkehrt, wenn sich dort Bisse einstellen kann man die Stellen auch mal mit KuKös beackern.


----------

